# Hide your Hair 2014



## DrC (Dec 4, 2013)

*Hi ladies! 

Are you not retaining much length?


Do you suffer from  Hands in Hair Syndrome  HIHS?
Are you tired of making threats to your hair to act right?
Are you trying to get to a desired length with the maximum amount of your potential retention?
Tried everything from hanging upside down to having a coochie cream scalp?

Well maybe it is time to take a break and weave yourself to Glory!

Weave
Wigs
Braids
Half Wigs
U-Parts

You name it,  as long as your hair is hidden you can join the challenge, and yes.  I considers braids hiding your hair. 
*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-In order to be an official challenger for your name to be posted in the challenge, *please @ me, or  PM me to be on the list*, and I highly suggest having a starting pic. Pics are fun. 

-You will check in every 3 months of 2014  with pic results. You do not have to do the whole challenge.  This can be for 3 months, 6 months, whatever suits you.

Check-in dates:

March 2014
June   2014
Sept   2014
Dec    2014

The challenge will start in Jan 2014, but you may start earlier  than that if you wish. There will be set rules for each particular style: 

Weave/Wigs/Braids

Select the one you are doing and adhere to those guidelines if you can.


*Post your Stats:

Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning:
Current Hair length:
Hair length goal:
Products being used:
Regimen:
Wig/Weaves/Braids: 
How long will you be in the challenge?
If available, post Inspirational Pic*



---------------------------------------------------------------------



*Weave Rules*

*1. Install your weave *(it can be full or partial/ curly, kinky, or straight; may include a braided perimeter) 

*2. Shampoo hair at least once every 2 weeks*

_Instructions on how to shampoo hair while in a weave._

Take an applicator bottle and dilute your shampoo with water. Lift each track and squirt the shampoo under the weave. It will create an almost instant lather, then GENTLY massage your scalp in between the track to loosen dirt, debris, and build up. Rinse.)

*3. Moisturize your braided hair at least 2-3x a week*

_Instructions on how to moisturize hair._

Lightly mist your favorite watery moisturizer or leave in and apply to braided hair or;
Create your own moisturizer by diluting a light conditioner and spritzing your braided hair or;
Use an applicator bottle filled with your preferred moisturizer and apply to braided hair.

Product suggestions include African Royale Braid Spray, Infusium 23, Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave In Conditioner, or a mix of part water/conditioner (VO5 or Suave)/ aloe vera juice/ and/or oil.

*4. Keep trimming to a bare minimum. *You can dust your ends for knots and splits before each installation. 

*5. Leave your weave in for an appropriate amount of time. *Up to two to three months max is ideal. Disclaimer: Trying to push the install beyond four months increases the likelihood of matting and tangles. However, there are members who have done so successfully.

*6. Shampoo and Deep Condition your hair after each removal and before each installation.*

*7. Re-install weave within 1-3 weeks upon removal.*

*8. Check in regularly, motivate, discuss, and post pictures of your beautiful hair and installs.* 

*9. Post your regimen and staple products!*

*these rules are from the 2012 weave it up challenge*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=619159&highlight=wigs+and+weave+2014




*Wig Rules

1. WIG means any full wig, half wig, full lace wig, or a lace fronts (NOT twists, braided extensions or weaves)

2. Wigs are your protective style of choice (most of the time), but you can take as many breaks as you want - just pull it off whenever.  

2. You MUST take care of your hair and scalp underneath (this challenge is about progress, not a styling crutch) our ultimate goal is healthy, long REAL hair! 

3. Keep in touch, post photos, ask questions, share advice and let us know how you're doing at least once per month! 


Also, WIG CHALLENGE works easily with others challenges -- such as the Bootcamp, Deep Conditioning, Scalp Massage, Hide Your Hair, or Low Manipulation, etc. -- since your hair is safely tucked away from daily wear and tear.

*these rules came from the wig challenge 2012
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=14859059&highlight=wig+challenge#post14859059
*


*Braid Rules

1. Your hair can be in Marley twist/braids Sengalese twist, Yarn Braids/Genie Locks, Box braids,  etc.  Any braids that require weave are  welcomed.

2. Lightly oil your scalp and spray in water or leave-in conditioner every few days 

3. for washing, dilute shampoo with water and apply with a nozzle  bottle

4. Wash braids whenever you need to. (twice a week)
*
----------------------------------------------------------------------

I will be updating and adding extra info on here. 


All right ladies.  Happy hair growing. Let's do this!!!


----------



## DrC (Dec 4, 2013)

CHALLENGERS



Adiatasha
alex114
afrochique
Ann816
Anticipatience08
Babygrowth
Barbie83
beauti
Bluetopia
bronzephoenix
Chaosbutterfly
coracao
Crackers Phinn
DanniVonne
DDTexlaxed
dede1129
Destiny9109
diamondcut4000
@ djkforeal
Evallusion
faithVA
felic1 
Fhrizzball 
ghanagirl23 
@ Gr8ness83
irena
krikit96
ladybug71
lamaria211
ManiiSweetheart 
Meritamen
msbettyboop
napbella
NaturallyATLPCH
naturalmanenyc
NGraceO
Nicolelewis
ojemba
polished07
pre_medicalrulz 
PureSilver
Queensheba88 
rafikichick92
RODI
SexySin985 
shawnyblazes
sj10460
SkySurfer
Smiley79
SoleilChica
Stormy
straightlovely
SuchaLady
Sumra
tiffers
Tonto
tsmith
uofmpanther 
Wanderland
Whit
ZebraPrintLover


----------



## DrC (Dec 4, 2013)

...........


----------



## DrC (Dec 4, 2013)

Stats:


Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning:*Natural*
Current Hair length: *BSB*
Hair length goal: *MBL 2014*
Products being used: *conditioners, hot oil treatments.*
Regimen: *Umm co washing and deep conditioning 2-3 times a week.  LOC method*
Wig/Weaves/Braids: *I'm wigging my way to length. May change to braids.*
How long will you be in the challenge? *I will try to stick to it for  a whole year.*

Inspirational Pic:







Starting Pic below:


----------



## Destiny9109 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm in! Blac Chyna's hair is my inspiration


----------



## DrC (Dec 4, 2013)

Destiny9109 said:


> I'm in! Blac Chyna's hair is my inspiration



Ah that's what I will add in.  Each member post a pic that inspires them.
thanks


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 4, 2013)

Im in! I need to get back to hiding asap and 2014 would be a good time. I had an inspiration pic but recently deleted it out my phone.


----------



## DrC (Dec 4, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Im in! I need to get back to hiding asap and 2014 would be a good time. I had an inspiration pic but recently deleted it out my phone.




pre_medicalrulz

What are your stats?


----------



## Wanderland (Dec 5, 2013)

Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: natural
Current Hair length: collarbone length
Hair length goal: BSL
Products being used: various
Regimen: cowashing weekly, moisturizing every 3 days, washing monthly new weave every 2 months. 
Wig/Weaves/Braids: full weave with closure
How long will you be in the challenge? All 2014
If available, post Inspirational Pic


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm in! Mostly, I just want a change of style for 2014. As long as I can figure out a weave that wont damage my edges and wont heat damage my leave out, I'll be good to go. I'm gonna take these next few weeks to see if I can come up with a plan. For now, I'm still leaning towards U-part wigs so I can have easy access to my hair whenever I want.

Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural
Current Hair length: TWA
Hair length goal: Not important; I'll see as I go 
Products being used: Pomade Shop pomade/Oyin Hair Dew/Shea Butter
Regimen: Cowashing/Weekly DC/Henna or Cassia/scalp massages
Wig/Weaves/Braids: Weave (trying for U-part wigs)
How long will you be in the challenge? See how the first 3 months goes


----------



## brg240 (Dec 5, 2013)

> Hi ladies!
> 
> Are you not retaining much length?
> 
> ...




 lol at all of this

This doesn't include Bunning ;___; good luck though ladies


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm in!


Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Long term stretching relaxed
Current Hair length: SL
Hair length goal: Waist length
Products being used: I'm a pj so alot
Regimen: prepoo/shampoo or cowash/DC 2x week put in cornrows
Wig/Weaves/Braids: Wigs primarily but crochet braids and weaves will make an appearance
How long will you be in the challenge? The whole year 

Will post inspirational pics later...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 5, 2013)

DrC said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> What are your stats?



Relaxed
WHIP
HL
Nexxus
Sew-In
Dec 2014


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm in! I've been bunning for most of 2013... but hiding my hair is soo much easier and more effective!
Stats!
Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning:
Current Hair length: WL
Hair length goal: HL
Products being used: Shea moisture coconut and hibiscus. tresemme flawless curls shampoo, henna, shea butter, coconut oil.
Regimen: Re-do monthly. monthly henna. shampoo 1x, M&S every other day. DC twice a month. 
Wig/Weaves/*Braids*: 
How long will you be in the challenge? All of 2014
If available, post Inspirational Pic


>


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 5, 2013)

I was just thinking that I will come back with a start photo to insert in my post. I'm so excited for this challenge!


----------



## SexySin985 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm in... Holding my spot until later!


----------



## napbella (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm in. I'm 18mos post relaxer and 6mos natural. I really miss my bsl length and want to get to waistlength eventually.

*Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning*: Natural
*Current Hair length:* neck length
*Hair length goal*: bsb, apl 
*Products being used*: Keravada oils (bringhy, amla, and hibiscus), eden coconut shea curl defining creme, scurl
*Regimen:* biweekly washes, m&s 2x wkly, scalp massages
*Wig/Weaves/Braids*:  Marley twists, 2s twists
*How long will you be in the challenge? * 2014
If available, post Inspirational Pic: will post starting and inspirational pics later.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm in i wanna get to MBL BY Sept 2014 and weaves have always been my best friend relaxed or natural. 

Thanks DrC


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 5, 2013)

Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning:* Relaxed*
Current Hair length: *APL*
Hair Length Goal: *MBL Sept 2014*
Products being used: *Oils Conditioners & Protein DCs*
Regimen: *Cowash 1X/wk M&S every other day Mild Protein DC every week Heavy Protein DC 1X/mth Hot Oil Treatments 2X/mth*
Wig/Weaves/Braids: *Full weave*
How long will you be in the challenge? *All 2014*[/COLOR][/B]
If available, post Inspirational Pic


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm in. Marking my spot. Will type more when I get to a computer.


----------



## DrC (Dec 5, 2013)

brg240 said:


> lol at all of this
> 
> This doesn't include Bunning ;___; good luck though ladies




I can put bunning in if you want. brg240

Any bunners want to join?


----------



## felic1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm in! This sounds like one yummy challenge!! I will be back with stats!


----------



## afrochique (Dec 5, 2013)

*Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: *Relaxed
*Current Hair length: Not sure. Maybe BSB or BSL. Relaxing at the end of the year.
Hair length goal: Hip length
Products being used: CON detangling and conditioning shampoo, Mane and Tail deep conditioner, M & T detangler, Whatever leave in I have available, coconut oil, JBCO, jojoba oil. 
Regimen: Wash and DC every week, bun all week, moisturize and seal as needed.
Wig/Weaves/Braids: Box braids. How long will you be in the challenge? All of 2014.
If available, post Inspirational Pic I will post a picture after my end year relaxer.*


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 6, 2013)

DrC said:


> Hi
> 
> Post your Stats:
> 
> ...




Starting pic


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 6, 2013)

*Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning:*  Natural

*Current Hair length:* SL

*Hair length goal:* WL

*Products being used:*  I have a long list on my blog because I'm a product junkie; but, in terms of moisturizing, I'm fairly consistent.  I make an oil/water mix with rosemary, lavender tea tree, peppermint, and a carrier oil (usually avocado and/or castor oil).  In the summer, I also add glycerin.  After I spritz my hair with my oil/water mix, I seal with a hair lotion.  My two favorites are Purabody Sapote and Purabody Murumuru Moisture Milk.

*Regimen:*  During the work week, I wear a wig with twists underneath.  I moisturize and seal 1-2 times per day.  Friday night, I deep condition overnight and then I wash my hair on Saturday and do a loose style to give it a break.  Sunday night, I twist it up to go back under the wig for the work week.

*Wig/Weaves/Braids: *  Wig primarily, but I may try to do my own marley twists this month to see if I like it.  If I do, I may incorporate Marley twists.

*How long will you be in the challenge?* the remainder of 2013 and 2014 at least


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 6, 2013)

For those of you who plan on Weaving it for 2014 AND you have a leave out....how are you protecting your leave out. I'd love to hear suggestions.


----------



## Stormy (Dec 6, 2013)

*Count me in! Here are my stats:*
*
Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning:* Natural*
Current Hair length: *CB/SL*
Hair length goal: *APL*
Products being used: *Mainly Sulfur 8 Braid Spray and Sparkle Oil Spray*
Regimen: *Wear twists for 6-8 weeks at a time, bun for a week or two *. *then redo. I also usually CW once a week and shampoo every other week. Can I still join?* 
Wig/Weaves/Braids: *Braids* 
How long will you be in the challenge? *Till July for now.* 
If available, post Inspirational Pic: *See my starting pic and wish me a lot of luck please!


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 6, 2013)

Im in for 3 maybe 6 months.  Ill be rocking wigs at least 2-3 weeks out of a month.  Washing weekly and Dcing x2 a week, M&S daily
Starting pic


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 6, 2013)

Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning:  *Natural*
Current Hair length:  *NL/SL*
Hair length goal:  *MBL*
Products being used: *Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade, Oyin Juices & Berries, Bobeam Shampoo Bar*
Regimen:  *wash and deep condition once a month* 
Wig/Weaves/Braids: *All three mostly WIGS*
How long will you be in the challenge?  *All year long*


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 7, 2013)

Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural
Current Hair length: No idea. Haven't straightened in over a year and being PSing since January. 
Hair length goal: BSL
Products being used: Quidad, trsemmmes naturals, olive oil, coconut oil and a few random things here and there.
Regimen: Wash and DC every two weeks in braids or weaves. Spray between tracks or wet braids every few days with a mixture of infusium 23, tea tree essential oil and aloe Vera juice.
Wig/Weaves/Braids: Braids and weaves with closures. Braids for summer. Weaves for winter. 
How long will you be in the challenge? I live in a place with terribly dry air and desalinated water, enemies of natural hair. It's gone well for 2013 so will continue for most of 2014 with 2 week breaks inbetween braids/installs. 
If available, post Inspirational Pic - no inspirational pic at the present time. I'll see when I take out my install in 2 weeks.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 7, 2013)

Perfect challenge! Holding my spot, will come back later to post stats and pics. I will be doing mainly marley twists and havana twists.


----------



## coracao (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm in

Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning:  Natural
Current Hair length:  SL
Hair length goal:  BSL
Products being used:  Joico, Carol's Daughter
Regimen:  wash and deep condition once a week, twist it up under a wig 
Wig/Weaves/Braids: wigs and braids mostly.  may do a sew in
How long will you be in the challenge?  six months and may continue depending on how well i do
If available, post Inspirational Pic


----------



## bronzephoenix (Dec 7, 2013)

~~count me out~~

Decided to go with regular ps'ing & rollersetting instead. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: natural
Current Hair length: APL , everywhere but bangs
Hair length goal: Full APL-BSL
Products being used: various
Regimen: cowashing weekly, moisturizing every 3 days, washing monthly new weave every 2-3 months. 
Wig/Weaves/Braids: full weave
How long will you be in the challenge? All 2014
If available, post Inspirational Pic

 Getting first weave of the year Jan 6 or 7 th ( depends on how long it takes for my hair to arrive once I order it
Starting picture/goal


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 8, 2013)

shawnyblazes said:


> Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: natural Current Hair length: APL , everywhere but bangs Hair length goal: Full APL-BSL Products being used: various Regimen: cowashing weekly, moisturizing every 3 days, washing monthly new weave every 2-3 months. Wig/Weaves/Braids: full weave How long will you be in the challenge? All 2014 If available, post Inspirational Pic  Getting first weave of the year Jan 6 or 7 th ( depends on how long it takes for my hair to arrive once I order it Starting picture/goal



shawnyblazes, what kind of closures do you use and where do you get it from? The one I liked doesn't accept foreign credit cards '

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 8, 2013)

msbettyboop said:


> shawnyblazes, what kind of closures do you use and where do you get it from? The one I liked doesn't accept foreign credit cards '
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



msbettyboop , I've never used a closure before. I always just get a full headed weave.  I'm scared that a closure will look so fake.  One day I'll take the bite but heres how my weaves usually look.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 8, 2013)

shawnyblazes said:


> msbettyboop , I've never used a closure before. I always just get a full headed weave.  I'm scared that a closure will look so fake.  One day I'll take the bite but heres how my weaves usually look.



Thanks. I tried a full headed weave once and I looked deranged. I wish I could find someone who can do it as well as that over here.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## BonBon (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm in.

 At the end of 2014 I will be burning all the wigs I own in the garden. 

 Until then I'm riding it out. 

*Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning:* Natural
*Current Hair length*: Not sure but different lengths between NL and CBL
*Hair length goal:* Healthy hair that doesn't look bald headed or struggling.
*Products being used:* JBCO, African Royale Braid Spray, Loreal moitsure rich line, Aphoghee 2 min reconstructor, ORS Replenishing conditioner.
*Regimen:* Braids all the time. Spray once every two days. Wash 1x per 3 weeks, protien, condition. 
*Wig/Weaves/Braids:*  Wigs -_-
*How long will you be in the challenge?* All damn year
If available, post Inspirational Pic


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2013)

I wanna join but instead will be spying, I mean watching your progresses from the sidelines. I am not so sure if I can commit to this as yet.


----------



## SexySin985 (Dec 8, 2013)

Good God Almighty, shawnyblazes your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!! 

I am so adding you to my list of idols!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 8, 2013)

SexySin985 said:


> Good God Almighty, shawnyblazes your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!!
> 
> I am so adding you to my list of idols!!!



SexySin985

I'd like to say thank you but those are weaves lol


----------



## ojemba (Dec 8, 2013)

Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: natural

Current Hair length: APL

Hair length goal: WL

Products being used: Giovanni smooth as silk poo and condish, jbco, Shea butter mix. 

Regimen: prepoo/shampoo or cowash every 2 weeks, oil scalp and moisturize daily

Wig/Weaves/Braids: Wigs while hair in cornrowed in a beehive under. 

How long will you be in the challenge? The whole year  

Starting pic: pic was taken before I installed this beehive November 2013





Current state of my hair and my 2 wigs I alternate between. 





I made this with Onyc kinky curly hair and frontal closure. 




RPGshow wig


----------



## dede1129 (Dec 10, 2013)

Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Transitioning 
Current Hair length: APL
Hair length goal: 100% Natural (any length) by December 2014 
Products being used: Castor Oil, Main and Tail Conditioner for Cowashing
Regimen: Lightly mist my scalp daily with castor oil and water mix, Cowash weekly, Shampoo with each new install
Wig/Weaves/Braids: Alternating Braids and senegalese twist
How long will you be in the challenge? All year long
If available, post Inspirational Pic: This is my texlaxed Hair pic as my inspirational pic, I want it to be this length 100% Natural


----------



## SkySurfer (Dec 15, 2013)

I'd Like to join!

Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: I'm Natural
Current Hair length: BSL (just reached, yay!)
Hair length goal: MBL by end of 2014
Products being used: S-curl to moisturise. ORS Replenishing conditioner as deep conditioner. ORS Aloe Shampoo to cleanse.
Regimen: Moisturise Braids every 2-3 days, take them out every 2-3 months
Wig/Weaves/Braids: Box braids/Senegalese Twists/Crochet Braids
How long will you be in the challenge? All year, hunny!

will be back with starting pic


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 15, 2013)

Here is my starting pic:
Sorry its upside down.



I'm wigging it until January then I will either get crochet braids or a weave. I feel like even in a wig I'm doing to much to my hair.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 15, 2013)

Ok, I changed my mind about weaves. I just took one out and I don't like the way my edges look. Nursing till the end of the year then putting in kinky twists. Has anyone ever self installed kinky twists?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 15, 2013)

^^I haven't yet, but I have friends that have. There are a bunch of YouTube videos on how.


----------



## SkySurfer (Dec 16, 2013)

Getting my box braids installed today/tomorrow depending on how my charm offensive on my mum goes haha!
They're going to be quite thick, and I hope to keep them in until mid-February.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Dec 16, 2013)

Post your Stats:

Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: *relaxed*
Current Hair length: neck length
Hair length goal: full shoulder length
Products being used:  not sure yet
Regimen: wash dc 2x per week moisturise 3x week
Wig/Weaves/Braids: wigs and weaves
How long will you be in the challenge? 6 months to the whole year
Starting pic Attached


----------



## NGraceO (Dec 16, 2013)

*Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Texlaxed
Current Hair length:
Between BSB & BSL
Hair length goal: Short Term: MBL (2014) Ultimate Goal: WL!!!!!!! (2015):crossfingers:
Products being used: Moisture: Aphoghee Pro-Vitamin Leave in w/ ADDED Hydrolyzed Keratin, Giovanni Direct Leave in Sealants: Castor Oil, Olive Oil, Hemp Seed Oil OR Wheat Germ Oil (next to try out) 
Regimen: Wash/ DC 1x/week, Moisturize (LOC) 1x/day OR every other day Vitamin Regimen Daily, 
Wig/Weaves/Braids:  Going for Wigs.Still searching and compiling these. Nervous about finding the best wigs!
How long will you be in the challenge?: Not sure...I will stay at least 6 months. I will check in to extended or end by June. 
Starting Pic: See Siggy. 
If available, post Inspirational Pic*]


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 20, 2013)

shawnyblazes said:


> Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: natural
> Current Hair length: APL , everywhere but bangs
> Hair length goal: Full APL-BSL
> Products being used: various
> ...



I'm installed


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 21, 2013)

Post your Stats:

Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning:.Natural
Current Hair length: Barely SL
Hair length goal: Hmmmm idk, APL for 2014
Wig/Weaves/Braids: Wigs and braids
How long will you be in the challenge? 2014 year
If available, post Inspirational Pic
Posted below is my starting pic




---------------------------------------------------------------------
Wig Rules

1. WIG means any full wig, half wig, full lace wig, or a lace fronts (NOT twists, braided extensions or weaves)

2. Wigs are your protective style of choice (most of the time), but you can take as many breaks as you want - just pull it off whenever.

2. You MUST take care of your hair and scalp underneath (this challenge is about progress, not a styling crutch) our ultimate goal is healthy, long REAL hair!

3. Keep in touch, post photos, ask questions, share advice and let us know how you're doing at least once per month!

Also, WIG CHALLENGE works easily with others challenges -- such as the Bootcamp, Deep Conditioning, Scalp Massage, Hide Your Hair, or Low Manipulation, etc. -- since your hair is safely tucked away from daily wear and tear.

*these rules came from the wig challenge 2012
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=14859059&highlight=wig+challenge#post14859059


Braid Rules

1. Your hair can be in Marley twist/braids Sengalese twist, Yarn Braids/Genie Locks, Box braids,  etc.  Any braids that require weave are  welcomed.

2. Lightly oil your scalp and spray in water or leave-in conditioner every few days

3. for washing, dilute shampoo with water and apply with a nozzle  bottle

4. Wash braids whenever you need to. (twice a week)

----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## polished07 (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm in! Want to make MBL by June 2014 WL by Feb 2015! Here are my stats :  Post your Stats:  Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: natural  Current Hair length: BSL  Hair length goal: current full BSL  Products being used: various, simplicity hair oil, AO, beautiful textures, acv etc Regimen: celies under my wigs wash every 2-3 weeks, dc with heat airdry braid back up  Wig/Weaves/Braids: All 3  How long will you be in the challenge? All year  If available, post Inspirational Pic     Current length     Current weave/clip ins     Full wig I wear

Inspiration


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 21, 2013)

polished07 if I can make it to your starting length I will be happy.
I love your thickness too.


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 21, 2013)

I would like to join. My growth and retention has not been great these past two years and I hope to change that in 2014.

*Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: *Natural*
Current Hair length:* A little past APL.
* Hair length goal:* My goal for 2014 is to obtain full BSL.
* Products being used:* Coconut oil, Qhemet Biologics AOHC (cold months), Qhemet Biologics OHBC (warm months), Qhemet Biologics Aethiopika Hydrate & Twist Butter, As I AM Coconut Cowash, As I Am Smoothing Gel...
* Regimen:* I follow a weekly routine:
Shampoo wash on the weekends after doing a pre-treatment with coconut oil the night before. I then condition/deep condition and detangle.
After my hair is clean and conditioned I moisturize and seal and put my hair into braids to stretch it out.
During the week I wear a wig and may were a braidout or twistout at the end of the week.
I cowash or remoisturize mid-week as needed.
* Wig/Weaves/Braids:* Wigs
* How long will you be in the challenge?* Not sure. I plan to wear wig throughout the winter of 2014.


----------



## polished07 (Dec 21, 2013)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> polished07 if I can make it to your starting length I will be happy. I love your thickness too.


. 

Wow thanks I have a strong case of hair anorexia I don't see it lol!  How have you been?! How's nursing going I finally finished!


----------



## afrochique (Dec 22, 2013)

afrochique said:


> Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Relaxed
> Current Hair length: Not sure. Maybe BSB or BSL. Relaxing at the end of the year.
> Hair length goal: Hip length
> Products being used: CON detangling and conditioning shampoo, Mane and Tail deep conditioner, M & T detangler, Whatever leave in I have available, coconut oil, JBCO, jojoba oil.
> ...



Picture attached. 
I know you all won't believe this but my hair is 1 week post. I got a cut and am about APL stretched. I won't be using heat until the summer.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 24, 2013)

polished07 said:


> .
> 
> Wow thanks I have a strong case of hair anorexia I don't see it lol!  How have you been?! How's nursing going I finally finished!



Its going....working working working.
You have beautiful thick hair.
Yea I seen in the thread you got an offer, congrats!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hiding my hair with a quickweave wig until I get my braids in Jan


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 24, 2013)

Here goes a pic.....


----------



## SkySurfer (Dec 25, 2013)

One week down in braids 7 to go...


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 25, 2013)

Ordered my Marley braid hair. Charging ahead with self-installing and watching many videos in preparation. Babying my hair and edges in the meantime and plan to do it on 31 December. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Barbara (Dec 25, 2013)

Being persistent and patient is the key, which has paid off for me.


----------



## Barbie83 (Dec 25, 2013)

Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: *relaxed*

Current Hair length: *APL with horrible ends*

Hair length goal: *MBL*

Products being used: *for washing: Hair One/Organix shampoos. for conditioning: V05 Moisture Milks, Silk Elements Cholesterol. For moisturizing: mix of braid spray and grapeseed oil*

Regimen: *Wash once or twice a week, alternating between sulfate-free shampoo, Hair one, and regular co-washing. Moisture mist every day, oil scalp as needed. DC once a week under dryer.*

Wig/Weaves/Braids: *sew-in weave with leave-out. re-do every 3 months with a couple days between installs to perform a heavy protein treatment and take progress pictures*

How long will you be in the challenge? *all of 2014*

Inspirational Pic:




Starting pic:




After a much-needed trim, i'd put myself between 3 and 4. My goal for the year is to get to the 8


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: *Natural
*Current Hair length: *SL in middle and sides, chin length in front
*Hair length goal:* Healthy APL for now. I've made it to APL before but have yet to be able to maintain it and keep it healthy. Long term, BSL
*Products being used: *Salon Products
*Regimen: *Bi-weekly wash and DC. Oiling scalp 3-4times weekly and daily scalp massages. Hairfinity vitamins, multi vitamins, vegetarian diet and lots of eater
*Wig/Weaves/Braids:*Weaves and Braids
*How long will you be in the challenge? *6 months min. (Dec-June)
*If available, post Inspirational Pic*

Pics below are starting pics and current weave install 








I've always said my hair inspirations have always been @PinkSkates and @Pokahontas I hope they don't mind me using there photos.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Dec 26, 2013)

DrC said:


> I can put bunning in if you want. @brg240
> 
> Any bunners want to join?


 
DrC. Yessss, I will be bunning through out this whole challenge. HYH Challenges helped me get to my current length I asked to join but then I was wondering since I'm bunning will that be a problem. I wash my hair and bun while my hair is wet. I never pull to see the length until it's time to relax


----------



## Whit (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm in, please add me. Here are my stats:

Natural
Current Hair Length: Between APL and Bra Strap
Hair Length Goal: For 2014, mid back length to waist length. My ultimate goal is hip length though ( pressed out).

Products used: Not a PJ here. I use argan oil and keep it clean  

Regimen: I'm staying in a weave until I get married in October of this year  Every two weeks I go to the salon and have my weave and leave out washed and pressed. I also take two supplements: Hairfinity and GNC beBeautiful chews. That's it. 

I will be in the challenge the entire year with the exception of my wedding and honeymoon 

I've included my starting pic ( October 11, 2013--I had a weave installed on October 28th, 2013) and an inspiration pic.


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 26, 2013)

Whit please get your own inspiration pic. Poka belongs to me! LOL jk


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm in! I will mostly be bunning!


----------



## bronzephoenix (Dec 26, 2013)

I've been bunning. Need to step up the m/s & quit falling asleep without my satin scarf!!!


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 30, 2013)

So I planned to install Marley twists this weekend and ordered two packs of hair which came today but it doesn't look like a lot. This is the first time I'm installing Marley twists and I will be cutting each pack of hair into two. Can anyone who has done this before let me know if this will be enough? The parts will be medium sized. Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 30, 2013)

I'd like to take a crack at this.
I've been transitioning for a little over a year with just buns but after getting braids, I'm realizing that it's much easier and makes way more sense for my life. 
I still have at least another year of transition to go, maybe more, and plan to spend 2014 in braids. 

Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Transitioning

Current Hair length:  APL - BSL, I think. I haven't thought about or checked length since I started transitioning, so I don't know for sure.  

Hair length goal:  idk, I want hair like Chime Edwards' someday.  

Products being used: Herbal Essences Hello Hydration Shampoo, Nexxus Humectress Conditioner, GVP Anti-Snap Leave-in, Qhemet AOHC, Castor oil, S-Curl coconut oil, grapeseed oil, and safflower oil.

Regimen: Install braids, keep in for 8 - 12 weeks. 
Once a week, lightly oil scalp with grapeseed or safflower oil and spray braids with diluted s-curl to keep the hair moist and shiny. 
I actually don't shampoo my hair with the braids in, and just use witch hazel and cottonballs to clean and refresh my scalp. 

I like to take a couple of weeks between installs to let my scalp and hair rest, and in that time, I go back to my regular weekly reggie of shampoo, deep condition, apply leave-in and serum, air dry in rollers, and then bun. Moisturize and seal once - twice a week. 

Wig/Weaves/Braids: Senegalese twists and braids.  

How long will you be in the challenge? All year.

If available, post Inspirational Pic:

Pictures are huge, so I'm just gonna link the post: http://curlydeviants.com/2012/08/19/senegalese-twists/ 

I love all the little beads and stuff she has in there.


----------



## Whit (Jan 1, 2014)

I took my weave out today so I'm changing my starting picture:





Picture on the left is from October 11th. My weave was installed on October 28th and I took it out today. In the center, as shown, it grew at least two full inches (mind you, the pic on the right is not flat ironed to show all the length). Yay!


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 3, 2014)

Pray for me y'all. I started putting in my kinky twists today. I'm only a quarter way through and I'm already ready to give up. Lolllllllllllll

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 3, 2014)

Post your Stats:

Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: natural
Current Hair length: SL 
Hair length goal: APL/BSL 
Products being used: suave clarifying shampoo/ suave coconut conditioner
Regimen: wash every two weeks, use olive oil as my oil. Moisturize 2x a week
Wig/Weaves/Braids: weave
How long will you be in the challenge? As long as I can . Lol. 

My starting pic. I had so many split and bad ends so I got a hair cut. I was at APL but I'm back to SL now


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 3, 2014)

Whit 

Where did you buy that length check t-shirt at?  TIA


----------



## Whit (Jan 3, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Whit  Where did you buy that length check t-shirt at?  TIA



If you type length check tshirts in Google and search the images you will find it. I don't remember the vendor but the service was really fast and the shirt was about $20


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 3, 2014)

6 weeks into this install, so this weekend, I have to find time to refresh my braids.
I'm just going to take down the first few rows of braids on my perimeter, comb out the sheds and any dust, and then rebraid it up for the next 4 - 6 weeks. 

Praying for strength lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 3, 2014)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> 6 weeks into this install, so this weekend, I have to find time to refresh my braids.
> I'm just going to take down the first few rows of braids on my perimeter, comb out the sheds and any dust, and then rebraid it up for the next 4 - 6 weeks.
> 
> Praying for strength lol.



I feel your pain and I'm only on week 2. 6 weeks to go!!!


----------



## bronzephoenix (Jan 5, 2014)

Do hats count?? I've been in 6 Felicia braids since my last cowash. I've been m&s'ing nightly with water & burnt sugar pomade on each braid. I wear a satin scarf under my hat... I'm surprised I don't feel like a bumb. Most importantly my hair is happy even in my laziness 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh yeaaaa! I get my sew-in this weekend. Good byyyyye hair! So long suckeeeer!! **too excited** Much needed break is on the way. Exhales...

Smiley79
That look sooooo good!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 7, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: natural
> Current Hair length: APL , everywhere but bangs
> Hair length goal: Full APL-BSL
> Products being used: various
> ...



amended my styles.  This body wave is too much work.  If I get another weave it will be kinky/curly.


----------



## ojemba (Jan 9, 2014)

View attachment 241633  Current PS Wearing my home made wig today. I took dwn my 8 weeks beehive last week. I did a wash and deep condish on Tuesday and just put in some medium plaits. I'm scheduled to get my beehive this Saturday.  My starting LC for 2014 and Challenge     View attachment 241635


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 9, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> Just checking in:  Forgive me, I actually had my weave installed 3 weeks ago, but I'm just now getting around to updating.  My Hide Your Hair method: Sew-in with leave out; virgin Brazilian body wave from Ali Express  Plan: Well, since I am a short hair natural, blending is my biggest challenge since I do not want to flat iron my hair often and suffer heat damage again. So, as soon as I can, I am going to take out the weave and have it made into a U-part with an closure and see how that goes. In the meantime, I'm rocking beanies on days that I do not want to put heat on my leave out. Next time, I will opt for a hair pattern that I can just roll my natural hair rather than need it to be straight. Lesson learned.  Also, since I'm working out almost everyday, a u-part wig will be great for me take my weave on and off and give my hair some TLC after a workout at the gym.



Kinky straight hair is much better for blending natural hair


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 12, 2014)

Day 2 of my sew-in.
So happy I dont have to do a thing to my hair.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 12, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Day 2 of my sew-in. So happy I dont have to do a thing to my hair.



Is it going to be possible for you to moisturize your hair as needed with the sewin?

NGraceO


----------



## Aggie (Jan 12, 2014)

Currently using a 60 second wet and wavy (human hair) wig for hiding my hair. Now I am really hair lazy....again! Funny...I'm really enjoying it too


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 12, 2014)

2 week check in:
Currently washing, DC-ing, and moisturising my hair under my crochet braids.
Hair feels good


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 12, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Is it going to be possible for you to moisturize your hair as needed with the sewin?
> 
> NGraceO



Yea. Only the top piece is closed off to my braids cause of the closure. Every where else is a regular sew in.


----------



## misseyblue (Jan 12, 2014)

Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: transitioning

Current Hair length: CL and in need of a major trim

Hair length goal: APL

Products being used: for washing: Carol's Daughters black vanilla leave in conditioner, as I am coconut co wash, and searching for additional items (I just started transitioning)

Regimen:Oil scalp as needed, when in a sew in- wash at least once a week, when wearing breads- co-wash perimeter and cleans scalp as needed.

Wig/Weaves/Braids: sew-in weaves (no leave out) and Senegalese twists for 8-9 weeks at a time. 

How long will you be in the challenge? all of 2014


----------



## IMFOCSD (Jan 12, 2014)

Is it too late to join this challenge??


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 12, 2014)

IMFOCSD said:


> Is it too late to join this challenge??



Nope. The year just started.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 14, 2014)

Full sew-in
Pincurl


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 14, 2014)

So my first hide your hair attempt failed. I twisted myself and I looked demented but it took me all damn day so I stubbornly wore it for a week. By mid week, I looked liked I escaped from the imaginarium of a psycho. I conceded end of week 1 and too it out. Alas, I will never be good at braiding my own hair . Preparing 150 for professional braiding next weekend.  

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## levette (Jan 14, 2014)

I love my half wig I'm not even afraid to wear it to work etc......in fact I no longer care what others think I'm trying to wear it at least 5 days out of the week.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm late, but I'm in. 

Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natchal
Current Hair length: MBL
Hair length goal: TBL
Products being used: Too many to name 
Regimen: Wash and steam once a week. Moisturize, twist it up and cover head with La Jay  when I leave the house.
Wig/Weaves/Braids: My half wig, La Jay 
How long will you be in the challenge? All year 

My picture...


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 15, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz love your hair!


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 15, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Kinky straight hair is much better for blending natural hair




Adiatasha can you suggest where I can buy this please?


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 15, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> Adiatasha can you suggest where I can buy this please?



Hair esthetics
Senghori shells
Kinky curlyaki.com
Some if the vendors

I have a small leave out


----------



## onesoulsista (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm so in this challenge.  I asked my stylist for a trim during the end of november , she cut my Apl back to shoulder length

Natural

Shoulder length

Goal is Apl by the end of 2014

Products , Njoy, keravada, claudies

Regi: Cowashing, deep conditioning, scalp massages and steaming

Wigs primarily alternating between braids and twist during the summer months

I'm in for all of 2014


----------



## onesoulsista (Jan 15, 2014)

Starting length is my profile pic


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 16, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> pre_medicalrulz love your hair!



Thank you


----------



## beauti (Jan 17, 2014)

*thought I joined  if it's not too late I'd like to join. All the challenges I've joined kinda go hand in hand. 
Transitioning to natural
Grazing MBL
Goal is WL by end of year
Not much of a regimen..dc once every 3wks/once a month. Or pre poo night before then poo following day. Moisturize as needed 
My hair is in havana twists right now hopefully till end of February or early march*


----------



## onesoulsista (Jan 17, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> Okay guys, I'm checking in. So I took down my sew-in and had it made into a full wig with closure that I had on hand; so now I don't have to deal with my leave out. I'm still trying to get the hang of wearing closures, smh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 who made your closure wig it looks grat on you


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you!  This was done by a local hairdresser (im in south fl) who has done my quick weaves in the past. If you could see a close up you'd see where the lace doesn't completely blend...you can see the line, so that is my only issue with learning to blend a closure. Maybe the lace needs to get bleached better and I tried using concealer. I dunno. But aside from that, I really like it and love how all my hair is hidden away.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 17, 2014)

Renee304 uses the Japanese swimming caps which I can never find. I wanna see if hers would be a better  fit for me.


----------



## onesoulsista (Jan 17, 2014)

a lil concealer will fix the blending. Yeah I want to try Real Fly Honey wigs and Trebella Wigs


----------



## onesoulsista (Jan 17, 2014)

I think Renee supplies the swim caps when you order. or try searching aliexpress for the swim caps


----------



## coracao (Jan 20, 2014)

I am trying but failing miserably at this challenge. I tried to do senegalese twists myself but they looked horrid. Then I tried two different crochet weave styles. The first was a fail because of the braid pattern and the second failed because it just didnt look good on me (freetress Gogo curl).

I'm just going to have to find a stylist here that can do a sew in on me. Or find a great natural looking wig.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 21, 2014)

Harina this is where you wanna be...


----------



## Queensheba88 (Jan 21, 2014)

Washing and DC my hair today planning on installing box braids tomarrow...excited box braids have become one of my fav protective styles


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2014)

I would like to join DrC. The rules seem to be much more workable for me than the previous hideyourhair that I looked at.

*Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: *
........Natural

*Current Hair length: *
........EL

*Hair length goal: *
........full SL for now

*Products being used: *
........Marshmallow Moisture Balm spritz
........4 Naturals Leave-In Scalp Treatment
........4 Naturals Extra Moist Detangling Shampoo
........Hazelnut oil

*Regimen:
Wig/Weaves/Braids: *
........Puffy Twist

*How long will you be in the challenge?*
........Not sure. Will re-evaluate after each take down. But since the rules seem workable to me, I will probably be in all year.

*If available, post Inspirational Pic*
........ Will work on finding one

My starting length


My puffy twist install


----------



## Harina (Jan 21, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Harina this is where you wanna be...



Thank you!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> Smiley79;19537419[/USER]]My other protective style is a synthetic U-part wig I bought from my BSS. It's Model Model Yunessa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is really cute. Did you brush it out?


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 21, 2014)

faithVA yes I did brush it out to kill some of that shine, plus I kinda like messy hair sometimes. I dont care much for perfect curls, lol.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 21, 2014)

Where are my manners? I forgot to say thank you faithVA. Sorry girlie, lol.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> Smiley79;19554713[/USER]]faithVA yes I did brush it out to kill some of that shine, plus I kinda like messy hair sometimes. I dont care much for perfect curls, lol.



I like yours much better. I looked at the original online and would not have imagined it would look as natural brushing it out.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 21, 2014)

faithVA Lol girl I thought the same thing! Thank goodness the bss that I bought it from had it on display, it reminded of good old wet and wavy hair I used to wear in the past, so I gave it a chance. I really like it for the price too.


----------



## felic1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello Ladies. I had been thinking that I was such a pure girl as a child that I was virtually a vestal virgin. lol. I googled vestal virgin. I was definitely not one. However, the vestal virgins of ancient rome wore a braided protective style of which I wish to post a link. 
www.livescience.com/26112-oldest-roman-hairstyle-recreated.html.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jan 25, 2014)

Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: relaxed
Current Hair length: shoulder length
Hair length goal: short term goal: bra strap , long term: waist length
Products being used: creme of nature moisturizing shampoo, conditioner and leave in, apoghee 2 step protein treatment, paltas, coconut oil, jbco, and ors hair lotion 
Regimen: deep condition hair once a week, hardcore protein treatment once every 6 weeks 
Wig/Weaves/Braids: upart and full head wigs 
How long will you be in the challenge? till the end 

my current upart wig:


----------



## faithVA (Jan 27, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> Okay so this morning I gave Marley braiding hair a try for the first time; I'm trying to add some variety and fun to my "Hide your Hair" challenge. Thanks to Youtube I did my best to pull off this faux bun with my TWA.  Toni from Mynaturalsistas on YT just posted a really cute video on this too.



That looks really cute. You did a great job.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2014)

I think I will buy some more naffy collection hair this week, so I can be prepared for my next install. I have 1 package left, but if I make them longer next time I will need 2 packs. So I will probably buy 2 or 3 packs. I wonder if they ever have a sale?


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 28, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> Okay so this morning I gave Marley braiding hair a try for the first time; I'm trying to add some variety and fun to my "Hide your Hair" challenge. Thanks to Youtube I did my best to pull off this faux bun with my TWA.  Toni from Mynaturalsistas on YT just posted a really cute video on this too.



Can you post a link to the video pleas? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 28, 2014)

Sure, here it is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06VR906F_EM

Some others I also liked:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVeJ6JXpkJ0


----------



## DanniVonne (Feb 2, 2014)

Am I still able to join this challenge ?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 3, 2014)

This Friday will be 7 weeks in this weave. How's everyone holding up so far?


----------



## ojemba (Feb 3, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> This Friday will be 7 weeks in this weave. How's everyone holding up so far?



Still hiding under my wig. I took down my beehive because I'm gonna give mega Tek another try (I was cleaning and found the bottle). I want to be able to asses my hair weekly. I did some medium single plaits and pulled them back into one cornrow in the back. My wig still looks good on since it's a curly wig.


----------



## Harina (Feb 3, 2014)

Anyone here ever use Catherine Marion hair?

http://www.catherinemarion.com/

I have an event to go to in a couple of months and I need my hair looking nice. My hair by itself is all right. Hovering around shoulder when stretched out but I'm going to be doing other things connected to the event throughout the week and need it to look nice the entire time. I've never been particularly hair savvy. I'm thinking about just doing a bkt on my hair myself (i've done it before and it turned out splendidly) and having it professionally pressed so that I don't have to worry about reversion.

But what I really want is a weave. I haven't had one in soooooo long and I just can't be having it look foolish. My edges got damaged from some braids but I'm rubbing castor oil and grease and I'm hoping they will fill in in about a month's time. 

Below are some pictures of how I would like my theoretical weave to look like. Like what kind of hair should I buy for these? My real hair would probably look closest to the first picture when straightened, but like 4 inches longer. Although it's not super clear, if I could get my weave to look anything like that Gabrielle Union photo, that would be ideal.


----------



## Harina (Feb 3, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> msbettyboop , I've never used a closure before. I always just get a full headed weave.  I'm scared that a closure will look so fake.  One day I'll take the bite but heres how my weaves usually look.



shawnyblazes, Where did you get this weave? What brand/hair is this?



ojemba said:


> Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: natural
> 
> 
> View attachment 236297
> ...



ojemba Which wig is that from RPGshow?



ghanagirl23 said:


> Wig/Weaves/Braids: upart and full head wigs
> How long will you be in the challenge? till the end
> 
> my current upart wig:


GhanaGirl Where did you get your wig in post 123?



Smiley79 said:


> Okay so this morning I gave Marley braiding hair a try for the first time; I'm trying to add some variety and fun to my "Hide your Hair" challenge. Thanks to Youtube I did my best to pull off this faux bun with my TWA.  Toni from Mynaturalsistas on YT just posted a really cute video on this too.



Did this take you long to do? Like more than 20 minutes?


----------



## ojemba (Feb 3, 2014)

Harina it's the PTS001-s but I made a middle part my plucking the hair out.


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 3, 2014)

Harina.  No it takes less than ten minutes but it took me a few tries because im not coordinated when it comes to styling my hair, smh.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 3, 2014)

Harina  I dont remember which item it was but it came from the janet collection 1b. I'll check my fotki and see if I listed it there


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 4, 2014)

Still wearing these braids after ten weeks. 
Gonna try to keep them in through February, and then the weekend of March 1st, they will come out.  

I don't know how I ever got along without braids.
All that time in the mornings trying to set my hair right lol.


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 4, 2014)

Put my braids in. Out $100 but they look fabulous!!! Plan to keep them in till end of March/early April.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## diamondcut4000 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm late in joining the challenge but I already started braiding my hair in Jan of this year. I currently have it in braids but had a major major set back from the first set of braids due to them being too small. I told the braider not to do them so small she disregarded so I changed braiders. 

Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning:Transitioning
 Current Hair length:bcl
Hair length goal: MBL
Products being used: Jane carter leave in conditioner, BB growth serum, liquid gold w/sulfur, mega tek protein, hair skin nail vitamin, jojoba, grape seed, and jamaican black castor oil mix. 
Regimen: Jane carter leave in and sealing daily. wash once a week and use mega tek protein and deep condition.
Wig/Weaves/Braids: Braids
How long will you be in the challenge? Until the end of the year. but will be using a weave for my birthday.
If available, post Inspirational Pic


----------



## krikit96 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yay!!! I'm late... but I've been doing all this already since January  1st!  I'm @ work right now, but I'll come back and post... but if you  need me to post a pic of my hair, I can't... because it's all braided  up... so now what? 
I really wanna join... can I still be part of the cool wig club?


----------



## ojemba (Feb 7, 2014)

My hair feels amazing. Very moisturized and shiny.  This weekend I plan to wash and deep condish and put in some twist for a twist out puff next weekend to go out. I'm not going to let my hair hang because I'm still trying to hide my length loll.  I will co wash on the 17th then back in my cornrows/plaits and under my wig.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 7, 2014)

Today marks 4 weeks since my sewin. 8 more weeks to go.


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 7, 2014)

9 weeks into my sew in... 3 more weeks to go!!


----------



## Whit (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm 3 weeks into my first sew in of the year. 5 more weeks to go!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 10, 2014)

I bleached the sewin.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 11, 2014)

I didn't want to do my own sew in but so much is happening right now and I'm tired of putting it off. I braided my hair last night and dyed the extensions. When they dry I will do the install. Hopefully tonight. This Peruvian hair takes a long time to dry.


----------



## Oneprettypa (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm late but I'm definitely on the HYH journey! Last year was sew ins, this year it's wigs! I'm a newbie with wigs but so far so good.


----------



## beauti (Feb 13, 2014)

*took my braids out last night. After dcing I will put a weave in this afternoon. *


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 14, 2014)

Finally finished my sew in. Will post pics this wknd.


----------



## beauti (Feb 14, 2014)

*ok I didn't put the weave in. I did a side bun with marley hair. I've decided to put the weave in later tonight*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 14, 2014)

I'll be taking my hair out next Friday which will be 9 weeks.  I intend on resting my hair for two weeks, then move onto  crochet braids.


----------



## felic1 (Feb 15, 2014)

The wigs I have over here are looking hit. I will go by my house this evening and pick up a set. ( I am at my mother's while she is sick). I don't even want to put them on!


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 16, 2014)

Here's my sew in. I think I will wash/dc my scalp and braids every 2weeks and wash/cowash/dc the weave weekly.
Gotta make this last 9 weeks. Then I will trim do a touch up and reinstall 4 weeks later.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 19, 2014)

Decided to take out my braids one week ahead of schedule...I took out one experimentally this morning, and it was really matted, probably because it wasn't one of the ones that I re-did halfway through the install. 
After dealing with that, I already know that I don't want to put it off anymore....this upcoming weekend, these braids are coming out. 

I'm a little scared of what I will find, but am looking forward to giving my hair a nice, strong scrubbing.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 19, 2014)

Still hiding my hair 

I might just buy 10 wigs at once since I always wear the same style.


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 19, 2014)

Still in a sew in from November 30.

I think it might be time to take it out


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 22, 2014)

took my hair down, I'll be pampering it for two weeks, then on March 8th going into crochet braids for 9 weeks.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 22, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> took my hair down, I'll be pampering it for two weeks, then on March 8th going into crochet braids for 9 weeks.



Great growth, how long were your braids in for?  

My update: my braids have been in for 1 month and 1week (almost).  I've gotten a minimum of 1" of growth all around and a little more in some areas.... So far so good. I blow dried my hair before I installed the braids but since my hair is curly and I work out, my curls are slowly poking out of the braids. It's going to be a struggle to keep them in until mid-May but I think I can make it.


----------



## SexySin985 (Feb 22, 2014)

8 weeks into my sew-in and 4 more to go....

I'm not sure if I want to go into another sew-in or some kinky twists....


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 22, 2014)

Removed my sewin to prep for a relaxer next weekend. It was only in for 6 weeks but Im 17 weeks post so its time for a relaxer. Next PS will possibly be a u-part wig or a full wig from rpgshow.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 22, 2014)

Finally took this hair out. I will shampoo and condition tomorrow (too tired tonight), and then will just wear my hair normally for the next 2 - 3 weeks.
After that, it's back into braids/twists. 

It feels so good to have all that hair off my head. I loved the look and the compliments never ended, but I don't think I'll be getting twists that long and big again. It's just too much weight, and as the hair grows out, it gets worse. 

I just have to find a place with affordable braiding hair.
I forgot to buy some when I was at home.


----------



## DrC (Feb 23, 2014)

DanniVonne said:


> Am I still able to join this challenge ?




DanniVonne yes, you can still join. I'll put you on  the list. Be sure to  post your starting stats.


----------



## Mokee (Feb 23, 2014)

DrC said:


> DanniVonne yes, you can still join. I'll put you on  the list. Be sure to  post your starting stats.



I'd love to join too if I could I just bought my first wig & I'm excited to start using it! This would be a great support challenge for me.


----------



## flirtytrixx88 (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm wearing a u part/ sew in that I sewed down to perimeter braids.  6 more weeks to go til I take it down


**2 of the same pics posted.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 23, 2014)

Gr8ness83 said:


> Great growth, how long were your braids in for?
> 
> My update: my braids have been in for 1 month and 1week (almost).  I've gotten a minimum of 1" of growth all around and a little more in some areas.... So far so good. I blow dried my hair before I installed the braids but since my hair is curly and I work out, my curls are slowly poking out of the braids. It's going to be a struggle to keep them in until mid-May but I think I can make it.



Gr8ness83  9 long weeks,  I removed so much shed hair it was crazy.  I'd love to go 12 weeks but I cant.  9 weeks is long enough to hide for me.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 23, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> Gr8ness83  9 long weeks,  I removed so much shed hair it was crazy.  I'd love to go 12 weeks but I cant.  9 weeks is long enough to hide for me.



9 weeks?! Your growth was absolutely amazing!


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 23, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> Gr8ness83  9 long weeks,  I removed so much shed hair it was crazy.  I'd love to go 12 weeks but I cant.  9 weeks is long enough to hide for me.



Goodness, 9 weeks in a sew in... Wow, you're my shero.  Lol. I think the longest I lasted in a sew in was 12 weeks but that was years ago and I only did it once. I got amazing growth though. If I last until May then it will be 17 weeks in these braids. I'm not concerned about shedding or matting because I have access to my scalp and I take out sections and redo them. I kept braids in my hair for about 2-3 years straight when I was in HS, I got great growth and retention but I wasn't doing what I am doing now so I think the shedding and retention will be better now.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 23, 2014)

Gr8ness83 said:


> Goodness, 9 weeks in a sew in... Wow, you're my shero.  Lol. I think the longest I lasted in a sew in was 12 weeks but that was years ago and I only did it once. I got amazing growth though. If I last until May then it will be 17 weeks in these braids. I'm not concerned about shedding or matting because I have access to my scalp and I take out sections and redo them. I kept braids in my hair for about 2-3 years straight when I was in HS, I got great growth and retention but I wasn't doing what I am doing now so I think the shedding and retention will be better now.



Thanks pre_medicalrulz 

Gr8ness83 I could have kept the weave in easily 3 more weeks but I knew my hair was suffering. My scalp and the hair near my scalp was moist as heck. I was oiling my scalp under the net  like crazy but the length of my hair was dry. 9 weeks with no love is hard.

With kinky twists, box braids and a crochet braids, it will be easier to get to the length of my hair so I will continue with that for the rest of 2014. 

I had great growth but it will take at least 2 more deep conditioning sessions to get my hair back on its moisture/protein balance. I'm already ready for March 8th to get here lol.


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 24, 2014)

Back in my wigs today and already miss my hair, lol.


----------



## beauti (Feb 24, 2014)

*I'm weaved up. Hopefully till April*


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey guys. I haven't checked in forever. I've remained consistent with my regimen, including: daily wig wearing, weekly washes, a m &s in between. So excited for all the growth I will retain. I'm about 3 or four weeks post relaxer and will touch up at about twelve.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Mar 3, 2014)

I bought my hair. It cost way more than I expected (about $50 for 10 packs) but that still saves like $120+, so I guess I can't complain.
Decided to go ahead and braid this weekend.....my roommates are having a party and this will be a good excuse to not go lmao. 

The plan is to start right after work on Friday, and hopefully finish up on Saturday evening. I'll be doing long, medium-sized senegalese twists with X-Pressions Braiding hair in 99J. 

I'm terrified, but excited at the same time, because I've always wanted to do my own braids, but thought it was too hard. 
It's fun to learn new skills.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 3, 2014)

Going on 2 weeks w/o weave. Back to hide my hair this weekend. My mom is making me a wig. This ought to be interesting.


----------



## jasmyne14 (Mar 6, 2014)

Can I Join ?


----------



## msbettyboop (Mar 8, 2014)

My braids are coming along nicely but comparing the growth in braids to weaves, I get much better growth and retention with weaves. The problem with weaves is I didn't like what happened to part of my edges which is due to the way the stylist applied the closure. Looking up videos of better applications now to show the stylist next time should I go with a weave the next time.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 8, 2014)

Twisted up for the next 9 weeks.


----------



## naija24 (Mar 8, 2014)

Thinking about getting my first sew in. How much should I expect to pay for full closure and human hair?


----------



## Whit (Mar 9, 2014)

Just got sew in #2 of 2014!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 9, 2014)

Umm is it too late to join?


----------



## sj10460 (Mar 9, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> *My braids are coming along nicely but comparing the growth in braids to weaves, I get much better growth and retention with weaves.* The problem with weaves is I didn't like what happened to part of my edges which is due to the way the stylist applied the closure. Looking up videos of better applications now to show the stylist next time should I go with a weave the next time.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I'm having a similar dilemma as well. I have better retention with weaves than braids, and I actually prefer how weaves look but my leave out is starting to grow more quickly and I flat iron often to blend. I don't want to use too much heat and damage my hair as I'm trying to repair from a major set back. I got my current weave done almost a month ago but I'm ready to take it out and get some senegalese twist


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 18, 2014)

Whit said:


> Just got sew in #2 of 2014!



What state are you in? I need to be on my sewins at all times too.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 18, 2014)

2 weeks this Saturday in Kinky Twists.  This Marley hair soaks up moisture like crazy.  I find myself spritzing my hair twice a day and oiling it with Qhemet Biologics Amla Nourishing Pomade nightly.

I usually do not have to steam but twice a month when I'm in braids/kinky twists.  I think I will be doing it weekly this time around.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 18, 2014)

Um can I join in on this challenge?

Stats:
Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Transitioning
Current Hair length:EL, I think
Hair length goal:APL
Products being used:Shea Moisture, Trader Joes Tea Tree Tingle Shampoo, Kinky Curly Knot Today, Nu Expressions Conditioner, Olive Oil
Regimen:I pretty much play it by ear. No solid reggie
Wig/Weaves/Braids: Wigs
How long will you be in the challenge? As long as I can
If available, post Inspirational Pic


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Mar 18, 2014)

I will be hiding my hair for the next 4-5 months so I'll be cheering from the sidelines ladies and peeping in to look at what ps styles you have.  **


----------



## ojemba (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm gonna be hiding for a while under this wig I made using kinky curly hair, love it,


----------



## sj10460 (Mar 18, 2014)

ojemba cute wig, it looks very natural.

I am so tired of this weave! It's only been three weeks but I want it out already but I paid too much to take it out so quickly.

When are we doing our reveals for March? I'm considering getting some box braids for April and May...


----------



## msbettyboop (Mar 18, 2014)

ojemba said:


> I'm gonna be hiding for a while under this wig I made using kinky curly hair, love it,



Niceeeeee. Wish I knew how to do that 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 18, 2014)

Got my three wigs today. I'm set for at least 6 months cause these wigs are synthetic anyway.


----------



## naija24 (Mar 18, 2014)

If you properly maintain, can you keep a sew in for more than 3 months?


----------



## Kiowa (Mar 19, 2014)

Can you still join? I'm planning not to see my hair until Dec 2014 Having my next install tomorrow..


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 19, 2014)

naija24 said:


> If you properly maintain, can you keep a sew in for more than 3 months?



You really wouldn't want to do that. You will just make the uninstall more difficult for yourself. 

However I have done 4 months but no more than that. I drenched my hair in moisturizer and oil before cornrowing it. My uninstall was smooth sailing and my hair was still soft and moisturized with little to no tangles.

OAN I found no one to cornrow so Im rocking celie plaits once again under my wigs.


----------



## NGraceO (Mar 19, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> You really wouldn't want to do that. You will just make the uninstall more difficult for yourself.  However I have done 4 months but no more than that. I drenched my hair in moisturizer and oil before cornrowing it. My uninstall was smooth sailing and my hair was still soft and moisturized with little to no tangles.  OAN I found no one to cornrow so Im rocking celie plaits once again under my wigs.


  Celie plaits are the way to go.

Which wigs did you get?


----------



## beauti (Mar 19, 2014)

*its been about a month with my wig. will dc overnight and put hair in plaits instead of cornrows this time. I'm loving my synthetic wig. it was curly when i bought it but i straightened it. love it this way*


----------



## msbettyboop (Mar 19, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Celie plaits are the way to go.  Which wigs did you get?




NGraceO, if you do celie plaits, won't there be visible bumps in the wig. Not sure if that makes sense.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 19, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Celie plaits are the way to go.
> 
> Which wigs did you get?



Some cheapie ones with bangs; long and short, straight and curly.



msbettyboop said:


> NGraceO, if you do celie plaits, won't there be visible bumps in the wig. Not sure if that makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



No. You have to do the front ones lower on the side of your head. By your ears. If that makes sense. Lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 19, 2014)

beauti said:


> its been about a month with my wig. will dc overnight and put hair in plaits instead of cornrows this time. I'm loving my synthetic wig. it was curly when i bought it but i straightened it. love it this way



Hold up. You can straighten a synthetic wig?


----------



## NGraceO (Mar 19, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> NGraceO, if you do celie plaits, won't there be visible bumps in the wig. Not sure if that makes sense.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I was agreeing, lol. That wasn't a question.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 19, 2014)

See. There are 6. Theyre pretty flat.


----------



## NGraceO (Mar 19, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> See. There are 6. Theyre pretty flat.



I don't see how you fit allllll that hair under a wig comfortably lol


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Mar 19, 2014)

2 months down, 10 more to go....


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 19, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> I don't see how you fit allllll that hair under a wig comfortably lol



Nah its not comfortable. Like NOT AT ALL. Lol


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 20, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> I don't see how you fit allllll that hair under a wig comfortably lol



I was thinking the same thing! Lol


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Apr 5, 2014)

One more week in this install, and it'll be time to take it down. Will be 5 weeks in all. I have alot of overgrowth and can barely see the parts anymore, so even though I wanted to wait 6 weeks at least, I'm gonna take them out early.

Time to start researching how I want to do my next set. I'm thinking larger and shorter for next time.


----------



## beauti (Apr 5, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Hold up. You can straighten a synthetic wig?



*I'm sorry girl I'm just seeing this! You gotta quote a sistah! pre_medicalrulz  synthetic hair is not what it used to be. I straightened it with my CHI and this was no wavy wig, it was curly. But the wig has to say flat iron safe*


----------



## beauti (Apr 5, 2014)

Dp..................


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 5, 2014)

I would like to join this challenge!

*Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning:*Natural
*Current Hair length:* Collarbone length
*Hair length goal:*Shoulder length unstretched
*Products being used:* APB Leave Ins, Various hair and scalp oils
*Regimen: *Spray every other day, oil every other day, wash once a week
*Wig/Weaves/Braids:* Marley Twists (install once a month until June, then box braids)
*How long will you be in the challenge?* Until the end of the year, maybe beyond*

I've been lurking for that past couple of months but I have had my hair protected/hidden, mostly twisted and pinned restyling once a week.*


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 5, 2014)

3 more weeks in this sew in, i hope my hair is doing ok under there :-/


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 5, 2014)

4 weeks down today, 5 weeks to go

http://instagram.com/p/maZywxqkmt/


----------



## NGraceO (Apr 8, 2014)

Switched from wig wearing last Wednesday to Senegalese twists to give myself a much-needed break from wig boredom. So far, so good. I really like how much easier these chunky Senegalese twists are to moisturize and seal than the smaller ones I typically do. This style may become my staple for a while if this keeps going well. I plan to redo my edges this weekend, Nd I have have been m&s every other night.


----------



## Adiatasha (Apr 8, 2014)

11 more weekend to go!
One week completed....


----------



## Urban (Apr 8, 2014)

I haven't been in a challenge in years! I'd like to join this one please 

Post your Stats:
*
Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning*: Texlaxed
Current Hair length: APL
*Hair length goal*: WL
*Products being used*: Oils, Silicon Mix, ORS replenishing pack and neutralizing shampoo
*Regimen*: Stay in braids, wash and condition whenever I feel I need to (probably once a month), moisturize and oil every few days especially where my ends are.
*Wig/Weaves/Braids*: Braids
*How long will you be in the challenge?*: Till the end of 2014

I put in braids 3/4 days ago.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 9, 2014)

I took out my weave and have been rocking a short wig. I'm doing my touch up next week then letting my hair breathe for a while. After that I'm either doing a crochet set of Senegalese twists or the chunky twists like NGraceO. Love that style.


----------



## sj10460 (Apr 9, 2014)

I've had my weave since Feb 19th and I'm dying to take it down! I know I have some good growth because my leave out looks crazy and my top track is pushed back at least an inch. Every weekend I say I'm going to get it done over but something keeps coming up. I'm going to try to take tomorrow off of work and get it done. I need a deep conditioner stat!
Still deciding if I want to get braids or wear a wig for the next four weeks. I want a fresh install for my trip to MIA the end of May.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 9, 2014)

Oiled my scalp and moisturized my marleys. I think I'm going to apply some Sea Breeze to my scalp. They are getting a little itchy and I don't want to wash them yet because they will get frizzy.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 13, 2014)

I have 4 weeks left in these kinky twists and I'm ready for them to come out. A nice two week break is calling my name.


----------



## ezina (Apr 13, 2014)

I'd like to join, DrC!

Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning:
Natural (It feels good to finally claim it! )

Current Hair length:
APL. I look like I'm BSL but I won't claim it until I'm about an inch past my strap. I'm tall, so there's a lot of back to go around. 

Hair length goal: 
MBL (for the year 2014) 

Products being used:
Shea butter, sundry oils, silicone-free conditioner...basically, nothing special. It's very basic. My goal is to minimize build-up.

Regimen:
For the Hide Your Hair Challenge, I plan to moisturize my real hair every 2-3 days with glycerin and water, and seal with a light oil like coconut or grape seed oil. I will clean my scalp with witch hazel once a week.


Wig/Weaves/Braids:
Crochet braids with a perimeter leave out. I hope that's fine. I plan to install them sometime this week.

How long will you be in the challenge?
My hope is until the end of 2014.

If available, post Inspirational Pic:
My own hair. Just imagining it being bigger than what it is now makes me all warm inside. Also, these serve as my starting pics.

In the pictures with me in a purple top, which were taken today, I took my hair out of 6 braids to make a braid-out. I didn't think to do a length check at the time because the pictures were purely for my blog journal to show the results of the style. Anyway, I plan on doing this same braid-out at the end of the challenge to keep a consistent comparison.

I added a length check pic I did back in January (the pic with me in the light pink top).


----------



## NGraceO (Apr 15, 2014)

Trying new styles with my twists!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Trying new styles with my twists!



That's really cute!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO (Apr 15, 2014)

Britt said:


> That's really cute!!!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks Britt!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm back and in my box braids! So refreshing.


----------



## NGraceO (Apr 19, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm back and in my box braids! So refreshing.



Don't be trynna play us without a pic. Lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 19, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Don't be trynna play us without a pic. Lol



Bol! Ok when I leave the theatre I will post tonight.


----------



## NGraceO (Apr 19, 2014)

The twists are hanging on. Rocking a high bun today. 

Pardon my sister's photobomb.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Apr 19, 2014)

NGraceO

very nice now come do mine


----------



## Britt (Apr 19, 2014)

southerncitygirl said:


> NGraceO  very nice now come do mine


Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 19, 2014)

6 weeks down , 3 to go! I can hear the angels singing.


ETA These po' kinkytwists just look at mess at only 6 weeks lol. I swear Hairfinity has a hand in this.


----------



## NGraceO (Apr 19, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> 6 weeks down , 3 to go! I can hear the angels singing.  ETA These po' kinkytwists just look at mess at only 6 weeks lol. I swear Hairfinity has a hand in this.



Shoooot....six weeks is a long time!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 20, 2014)

Oops............


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 20, 2014)

I don't know why the pic is coming in side ways. Smh


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 20, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I don't know why the pic is coming in side ways. Smh



I would be mad and happy to braid all of that long delicious hair! Lol! How long did it take?


----------



## NGraceO (Apr 20, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I don't know why the pic is coming in side ways. Smh




How cute!

10char


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 20, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> I would be mad and happy to braid all of that long delicious hair! Lol! How long did it take?



Not really sure because I took naps, went to a movie, went to dinner, etc. Lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 25, 2014)

7 weeks on saturday. Im looking forward to my break in two weeks but im also looking forward to my next protective style.

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## beauti (Apr 25, 2014)

*I'm still here.sick of this wig.it's been an entire month of rocking this wig. Time for something else. Twists? Braids? Don't know  today is wash day*


----------



## msbettyboop (Apr 25, 2014)

OMG. My wig still hasn't arrived. My hair has been out for nearly a month. My lazy bu** don't got time to be detangling all of this every week!  

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ezina (Apr 26, 2014)

So I'm just updating to say that the crochet weave plan fell through (my attempt was an utter fail and the salon charged too much). So I got two large french braids with added hair. I'm going to keep it in for a total of one week, take it down, and decide between mini twists with my own hair or self-install braids/senegalese twists with added hair.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey all! Today makes four weeks for my marley twists. I'm going to rock them another week before I get another set next weekend.

I've been experimenting with biotin along with my bamboo silica and have seen a decent amount of growth.

I will post some pics soon.


----------



## beauti (Apr 26, 2014)

*yeah....i didn't wash my hair last night. Rocked the wig again *


----------



## BFeathers (Apr 26, 2014)

I'd like to join this challenge. My first!

I got my install done last Friday so it's been a full week and I'm itchy like mad. My rattail comb feels like a good Q-tip cleaning right about now.

*Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning:* Relaxed - I'm officially 24wks post today under the weave and my goal is to stay that way until November or a week before Christmas.

*Current Hair length:* IDK. It's past my neck in the back and when I pull it to the front it grazes my collarbones. I'll just say just at the bare min. shoulder/collarbone length. It's a bit longer than my profile pic.

*Hair length goal:* _Healthy, thick and full. _ BSL would be lovely and is my ideal goal. My weave is that length and it's a good look on me. But honestly if I can get thick and full looking APL by Christmas I'd be so happy 

*Products being used:* Essential oil growth blend, MN, castor oil, Infusium 23, African Pride Braid Spray, WGO Light, African Price Olive Miracle. I just ordered Liquid Gold to try adding a sulfur.
*
Regimen:* Im a traditional weekly washer but I'm trying a 2wk stretch this first time. Just washed the hair today but not my scalp.
*
Wig/Weaves/Braids:* Weave 
How long will you be in the challenge? Until November is the goal


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 27, 2014)

My scalp is itchy. I tried to do different styles with the box braids like a bun but it was too heavy on my head. Sigh


----------



## Whit (Apr 29, 2014)

Almost my 6th month in of hiding my hair under back to back sew ins...I'm not sure if these see through ends means that short pieces are catching up or if I need to cut my hair. I find it odd that my ends look so unsexy when they have been sewn up.
FYI: the pics to the left are from January 2014 and the ones to the right are from today, April 29th.


----------



## msbettyboop (May 4, 2014)

My mommy wig came at last and I love it. The cap fits my big head just fine. Lollll. Going to do my awesome pre-poo and conditioning treatment this weekend, braid my hair and throw this bad girl on for the next 8 weeks and I will probably buy one more because I really like it. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 5, 2014)

I'm still in my box braids. 3 weeks and counting.....


----------



## beauti (May 5, 2014)

*pre_medicalrulz I really wanted to do box braids too but opted for jumbo twists instead. Box braids take me forever to do!*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 5, 2014)

On my last week of my 9 week kinky twists. These suckas come out Saturday.  Ah, to wash my head under a full stream of water.  I cannot wait!

I have a busy weekend so I hope I have time to take them out on Saturday and then style for Church on Sunday.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 5, 2014)

beauti said:


> pre_medicalrulz I really wanted to do box braids too but opted for jumbo twists instead. Box braids take me forever to do!



beauti

Lol totally understand. I took so many breaks that it took two days. It was the worst.


----------



## NGraceO (May 5, 2014)

Still in my twists and LOVING the low maintenance action I'm getting; I could keep these for two months and be happy, BUT I'm forcing myself to take them out this weekend, for the health of my hair (I could use a normal wash and dc session....and remove all the shed hair:-/ ) 

It will be five weeks that I've had them on Wednesday. Time fliiiies, dude.


----------



## Queensheba88 (May 5, 2014)

Just took down my sew in and now I remember all the reasons I started wearing wigs I had a little matting...I plan to trim and wear my hair out for a week or two until I get the urge to wig it or braids


----------



## beauti (May 5, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @beauti
> 
> Lol totally understand. I took so many breaks that it took two days. It was the worst.


*Yeah I usually suffer through and only take water and bathroom breaks * *But ever since I learned to do havana/marley twists myself and discovered its wayyy quicker...girl thats all she wrote*


----------



## NGraceO (May 8, 2014)

I can already tell that taking down my five week old senegalese twists tomorrow is going to be a b**tch on my 15 week post hair -__- I'm definitely nervous about it. Thinking about doing a corrective relaxer on some underprocessed parts. I know thats not best practice, but oh well. 

After the take down, I guess its back to wigs.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 10, 2014)

Getting ready to wash. I will say this protective style was much better on my hair than the weave. My hair retained more moisture and softness


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 11, 2014)

My braids keep getting wet in the tub. No bueno.


----------



## NGraceO (May 11, 2014)

Twists are out. Back to wigs


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 11, 2014)

Got new marleys last Sunday, been in for a week. Plan on keeping these until the end of the month then moving on to box braids.


----------



## msbettyboop (May 12, 2014)

Started wearing my wig. I love it. White people in my office think I cut my hair. Lol. I was going to set the first person who thought so straight but I had a meeting and before I finished, the entire office knew I "cut" my hair so I just let it be. Lolllll.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO (May 15, 2014)

Sooooo, I'm almost positive I'm going back into Senegalese twists this weekend. I want to rip this wig off my head. At work.


----------



## Smiley79 (May 15, 2014)

My natural hair is annoying me in a major way lately....I want to Hide my Hair for the next few months but my edges and leave out are always my main worry. smh. Wish me luck as I figure out what I'm gonna do.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 15, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Sooooo, I'm almost positive I'm going back into Senegalese twists this weekend. I want to rip this wig off my head. At work.



They looked great on you & you did a wonderful job!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 15, 2014)

I'm ready for next week to get here.  I'll be getting a weave install on Tuesday, if my stylist is available.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (May 15, 2014)

I have been considering micros for a bit since I am growing my hair out and it's getting hot. I have been wearing a wig all winter. I know it will be too hot but because if the thin spot I'm afraid I will lose more hair with the micros. I don't know what to do.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO (May 15, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> They looked great on you & you did a wonderful job!



Thank you so much! How are the box braids holding up?


----------



## BFeathers (May 18, 2014)

4 weeks today and it's getting to the point of no return. I can see my scalp in one small part but the rest is all hair and the braids are much closer together than the were at first. 

I just want to make it until June. 2-3 more weeks.

I already know I'm going to deep condition with the ORS Replenish pak once I take down the weave before undoing the braids. It's the only thing to get my hair newborn soft.


----------



## NGraceO (May 19, 2014)

Annnnnd the twists are back. Gues I won't be relaxing until 20 weeks


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 19, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Thank you so much! How are the box braids holding up?



Lol not too good. My ends are sticking out the braids. Doesn't seem like much of a PS if this is what happens.


----------



## msbettyboop (May 19, 2014)

Ok, I'm enjoying the wig but the wig cap is giving me an almighty headache. I've worn it for a week and I can't bear it any more. Any advice for loosening a it cap?  

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO (May 19, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol not too good. My ends are sticking out the braids. Doesn't seem like much of a PS if this is what happens.



Right. That's why I don't consider braids a real "protective style."  There is not not much "protecting" my hair from the elements, albeit a little weave. Lol. 

I just do braids because of my hair fatigue and apathy, although I'm learning how much work braids can be when I actually take care of them.


----------



## NGraceO (May 19, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> Ok, I'm enjoying the wig but the wig cap is giving me an almighty headache. I've worn it for a week and I can't bear it any more. Any advice for loosening a it cap?  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Lol. This is why I only lasted a week when I tried to go back to wigs. 


I stopped wearing caps  with my wigs. Too hot.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 23, 2014)

Another style put in.


----------



## NGraceO (May 23, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> Another style put in.



You're beautiful!


----------



## beauti (May 23, 2014)

*gotta redo front of my hair tonight!Ugh! Not looking forward to it *


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 23, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> You're beautiful!



Aww shucks,  well thank you! NGraceO


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 27, 2014)

I'm ready to remove the braids. I just don't know what to do next.


----------



## NGraceO (May 27, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm ready to remove the braids. I just don't know what to do next.



My life exactly.


----------



## sharifeh (May 28, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> My life exactly.



Mine too !
I have to remove my sew in but my next one is June 16 so what do I do for the down time?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BFeathers (May 28, 2014)

I finally joined the land of the scarfing it because my edges are possessed and taking over my head. The lightest moisture starts them curling and doing their own out of control thing.

2 more weeks of this sew in but my head is itching like mad even more than before. I can lift up my closure and feel a LOT of NG between the tracks but I have to wait until my vacation so my head can breath and when I have the time and energy to tacking this beast.


----------



## NGraceO (May 28, 2014)

sharifeh said:


> Mine too ! I have to remove my sew in but my next one is June 16 so what do I do for the down time?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I feel your pain  I'm also waiting on a wig that  I won't receive for two weeks. 

Why does two weeks seem like an eternity to deal with my hair!? Lol this is sad.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 29, 2014)

I find myself wishing the 9 weeks hurry up but then again when its finished, those two weeks of rest are hell because I have to actually DO it then, lol.

 One week down tomorrow, 8 weeks to go!


----------



## Babygrowth (May 30, 2014)

I wore my hair out for a little over a month and next week its time to put a weave back in. I have Brazilian deep curly hair this time and plan to ombre it! This will have to last me longer than 8 weeks because of poor planning thats right around the time my baby girl is due. If she doesn't show signs of coming then I will take it out and throw in some Marley twists.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 31, 2014)

How long are you guys keeping your sewins, twists, braids, etc in? I wAs trying to go 12 weeks but now I'm wondering if that's too long. So far it's been 6 weeks. My NG is showing no mercy.


----------



## BFeathers (May 31, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> How long are you guys keeping your sewins, twists, braids, etc in? I wAs trying to go 12 weeks but now I'm wondering if that's too long. So far it's been 6 weeks. My NG is showing no mercy.



6-8 weeks. Around 4 weeks my NG started getting wild, the 2 weeks after wild and crazy and after that up to today it's completely out of control. 

It'll be 7 1/2 weeks when I take it down. 

I'm wearing scarfs around my edges as a big headband because my closure has moved backwards like the continental drift


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 31, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> How long are you guys keeping your sewins, twists, braids, etc in? I wAs trying to go 12 weeks but now I'm wondering if that's too long. So far it's been 6 weeks. My NG is showing no mercy.



pre_medicalrulz 9 weeks for myself.

9 weeks of hidden hair, 2 weeks of rest.


----------



## NGraceO (May 31, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> How long are you guys keeping your sewins, twists, braids, etc in? I wAs trying to go 12 weeks but now I'm wondering if that's too long. So far it's been 6 weeks. My NG is showing no mercy.



My max is 6- 8 weeks.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 31, 2014)

My marleys 4 weeks. And that's pushing it with no break in between. I usually just get another set right afterwards.

Now my box braids I keep 8 weeks, sometimes 12 if I get edges redone.

Speaking of box braids, I will be getting some tomorrow. They will be in for 8 weeks.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 31, 2014)

Oh sheesh guys! The time it takes to even put in a PS alone is a lot of work. Then to turn around & remove it 6 to 8 weeks later.... yikes! That would drive me insane.


----------



## BFeathers (May 31, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Oh sheesh guys! The time it takes to even put in a PS alone is a lot of work. Then to turn around & remove it 6 to 8 weeks later.... yikes! That would drive me insane.



See I can't relax my own hair let alone do a sew in so I get in done. 

My weaveologist is the best. She's braids me up and gets my input on how they feel as she goes and will redo the ones I say are a bit too tight with no issues then sews me up and it looks fabulous.

Doing it myself would drive me insane. I'm a perfectionist and sewing my own weave just seems like too much. I don't want to learn.


----------



## NGraceO (May 31, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Oh sheesh guys! The time it takes to even put in a PS alone is a lot of work. Then to turn around & remove it 6 to 8 weeks later.... yikes! That would drive me insane.





BFeathers said:


> See I can't relax my own hair let alone do a sew in so I get in done.  My weaveologist is the best. She's braids me up and gets my input on how they feel as she goes and will redo the ones I say are a bit too tight with no issues then sews me up and it looks fabulous.  Doing it myself would drive me insane. I'm a perfectionist and sewing my own weave just seems like too much. I don't want to learn.



Lol. I literally just removed my twists I've had for all of two weeks yesterday. 

I think doing them myself makes me okay with succumbing to my hair ADHD, since doing it myself makes it so cheap...


----------



## BFeathers (May 31, 2014)

^^^ I got a friend to cornrow my hair last year (I can braid but how the hell people get it actually to stick to the scalp in a cornrow I don't know. I've tried with dummy heads and my fingers just don't get it).

With those cornrows I tried crochet braids myself after 48 hours. I just had the sides done and was a mess. Angry, crying, depressed and defeated. I can actually crochet and thought it would be a breeze.

 I took that ish out, took my hair down, washed it, kept it moving for a week and found a weaver.

Never again


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 1, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> How long are you guys keeping your sewins, twists, braids, etc in? I wAs trying to go 12 weeks but now I'm wondering if that's too long. So far it's been 6 weeks. My NG is showing no mercy.



3 months and I use a net and I use a texture that looks like my hair.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 1, 2014)

Week 4 in my beehive weaving under my wig. Moisturizing every morning with a mix of infusium 23, rosewater and tea tree essential oil. Wash every 2 weeks without scrubbing so I don't make the weaving frizzy. In order for this to be more economical than braiding, I need the cornrows to last up to 8 weeks and the wig to last past 1 wash. Any wig washing tips? I'm currently wearing the mommy wig. .

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 1, 2014)

It really sucks that I cannot find anyone to put these in for me. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaGiTLa-dIY


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 6, 2014)

Finally took my box braids out. Ohhhh the little dirt knots at the root were killer!! Lol I had to remove all of that one by one before washing or I'm sure I would have paid big time. I need a nap. Smh


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 6, 2014)

2 weeks down , 7 to go.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 6, 2014)

Week 1 down.


----------



## NGraceO (Jun 6, 2014)

Took my two-week old twists out last weekend and reinstalled them that same weekend. My indecisiveness has reached an all time high


----------



## Angelbean (Jun 6, 2014)

I want to join in on this thread ladies, I just installed a sew-in today an plan on keeping it in for a month....I just needed a break from this hair!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jun 7, 2014)

Just installed my sew in. This time I went to the shop and I had a great experience. Will post pics later.


----------



## BFeathers (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm taking this bad boy out this afternoon.

It's growing a lot under here so it's a good thing. I'm about to take  this sew in down and I can't wait because my braids are nowhere close to  my scalp when pulled up. It's a definite inch in most places and 1 1/2  in others but nothing less than a full inch


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 8, 2014)

I just put my hair into two cornrows with weave. I'm going to try & keep it in for 2 weeks & then get a relaxer.


----------



## BFeathers (Jun 10, 2014)

.*wipes forehead* I'm back. Sew in fresh and lovely until the end of July.

Took the sew in down Saturday. Held it down Sun-Mon struggling. I felt bald. I had so much new growth. Pretty much the whole top section of my head down to my ears was puff city new growth like what gets covered with a hat.

I have pics but how you upload them I have no idea


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 10, 2014)

I just ripped out a lot of my hair with these little black rubberbands. Augh!!


----------



## BFeathers (Jun 11, 2014)

Up close and personal with texture from Saturday. No idea what I am and I would love to know to have an idea of what it would look like natural but I'm not brave or patient enough to go full out. The edges are crispy crunchy enough to say no






Back to the weave


----------



## beauti (Jun 12, 2014)

*wow I'm hiding my hair so well I forgot about this challenge! *


----------



## DrC (Jun 12, 2014)

beauti said:


> *wow I'm hiding my hair so well I forgot about this challenge! *



Me too.  Due to work and studying I totally forgot I made this thread

*guilty face*


----------



## NGraceO (Jun 12, 2014)

This weekend is two weeks with my chunky twists yay! I could see myself hanging on to these for at least four weeks. I'm happy with them, they came out better than my last set; which is why I was so happy to remove those at only two weeks. 

Anywho, pics!  The third pic is of my nighttime bun. 


My poor edges! They have broken of; I'm blaming it on my showering/ face washing practices.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 15, 2014)

Headed into week 4 and for some reason this install is going really well.

Thats not to say my hair is happy under there( we will see when I take it down), lol but theres no itchies as there normally are. I think its the fact that I've washed it more because its curly.

Hopefully the next 5 weeks flies by.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 15, 2014)

12 more days until this sew in comes out


----------



## Aggie (Jun 15, 2014)

I recently cut all my hair off and is now hiding it with a beautiful wig  by Outre called Babe. I have it in 3 shades because it is really cute on me. I don't know if I'm interested in having long hair anymore but I do want healthy hair, so I'll remain a member for that purpose along with a healthy body and great skincare.


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 15, 2014)

Aggie said:


> I recently cut all my hair off and is now hiding it with a beautiful wig  by Outre called Babe. I have it in 3 shades because it is really cute on me. I don't know if I'm interested in having long hair anymore but I do want healthy hair, so I'll remain a member for that purpose along with a healthy body and great skincare.



Whattttt?  Why did you cut your hair?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 16, 2014)

Ha ha I still have these 2 cornrows in. Lol I am surprised I made it to 2 weeks with them. Unfortunately, I've been scratching up sores in my head so a relaxer may have to wait another week. Boo! Waiting would make me 16 weeks post.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm getting a wig made by a friend. Can't wait until it's done. This ng is killer.


----------



## NGraceO (Jun 24, 2014)

Finally got my custom Italian yaki lace wig from classic lace wigs and I LOVE ITTT!!!! It's so gorgeous and looks EXACTLY like my blow dried hair.

I can't wait to wear it when my twists come out. 

I still have no clue when I will touch up...and I'm not in any rush to do so. I am 22 weeks post.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 27, 2014)

Five weeks today.  I cant wait for these next four weeks to pass so I can take this hair out.  I don't miss my own hair, its just this hair is tangling so darn bad.

The back of my head where I sweat the most, is dreaded up. I don't even have the patience to try and get it loose.  It's not noticeable unless you're touching on my hair in the back.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 27, 2014)

So this completes week 4 for my braids. One more month to go and I will be getting a new set.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 30, 2014)

Still waiting on my wig to be made. Sigh... The hair I ordered hasn't come yet.

Are you ladies PS'ing on fresh ends? Trimmed ends? I hope so or you can wash all your hard work down the drain because you are not going to get any retention on raggedy ends. I know my two cents was unsolicited. Lol, don't stone me. Ijs


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 30, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Still waiting on my wig to be made. Sigh... The hair I ordered hasn't come yet.
> 
> Are you ladies PS'ing on fresh ends? Trimmed ends? I hope so or you can wash all your hard work down the drain because you are not going to get any retention on raggedy ends. I know my two cents was unsolicited. Lol, don't stone me. Ijs



Well before I got this set of braids I thought I might need a trim but when I blew my hair out, my ends looked fine. I am trimming in August. That will be a year.

My ends are usually pretty good because I don't straighten, and I usually keep my own hair twisted or tucked away.

But great reminder!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 30, 2014)

I rarely trim my ends.  Usually once a year and in the winter. I probably will trim in October or November. I have blown _half _my head out once in the entire time I've been natural.  I usually detangle really well and snip my ends in twists if they look raggedy.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 30, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Well before I got this set of braids I thought I might need a trim but when I blew my hair out, my ends looked fine. I am trimming in August. That will be a year.
> 
> My ends are usually pretty good because I don't straighten, and I usually keep my own hair twisted or tucked away.
> 
> But great reminder!





shawnyblazes said:


> I rarely trim my ends.  Usually once a year and in the winter. I probably will trim in October or November. I have blown half my head out once in the entire time I've been natural.  I usually detangle really well and snip my ends in twists if they look raggedy.



Lol I know you ladies got it covered.  

That rant came from this chic who told me she was going to start wearing wigs but those ends tho!!! *shudders* She refused to trim. *oh well* LOL


----------



## NGraceO (Jul 2, 2014)

So the twists were removed last night after 7 weeks!!! Having a style that long is huge for me. 

My 23 week post hair surprisingly wasn't hell to deal with when I washed/ DC after the braid removal. 

Still not in a rush to touch up. I'll do so when it becomes unbearable. The protein treatment I did seven weeks ago still has my hair feeling amazing. 

Idk what is next for my hair. It's hot as hell, so I'm not sure if I can be about his wig life. I might be headed back to braid land before the week is out.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 2, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> Whattttt?  Why did you cut your hair?



Hi charmtreese, I totally missed this post. I cut it off because around February this year, I had a Chi Enviro treatment done and it totally destroyed my ends - splits gone to bed. 

I'm keeping it short moving forward because it looks good on me and it's easier to deal with. I will continue wearing braids and wigs for easier management but that is all it's for. 

I spend more time in the skincare and health and fitness forum more than anything now. I rarely post in the hair forum these days - I just pop in now and then to keep up with most of what's going on.

I think it's time to purchase my own hair scissor to control the length and save myself some money.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Jul 3, 2014)

I got a chance to relax my hair I've been having extreme hair laziness I've been wiggling the majority of this Challange and it has proven to be the protective style my hair loves the most...the new growth was too much so I relaxed at 16 weeks post updated length pic in my siggy....I'll be back wiggling it next week


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 3, 2014)

3 more weeks. I can taste the takedown. I'm so ready to come up out of this weave.


----------



## Whit (Jul 4, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> 3 more weeks. I can taste the takedown. I'm so ready to come up out of this weave.


 I'm coming out of mine this Monday. Praise The Lord on high!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 5, 2014)

Has anyone ever had faux locs installed? Not the yarn ones, but the marley ones . I want that to be my next protective style but I dont want mine to look shiny. I want them to actually look loc-ish, if that makes sense.

I want them to look like this 






 or this 







not like these


----------



## NGraceO (Jul 5, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> Has anyone ever had faux locs installed? Not the yarn ones, but the marley ones . I want that to be my next protective style but I dont want mine to look shiny. I want them to actually look loc-ish, if that makes sense.  I want them to look like this  or this  not like these



Gorgeous!!


----------



## NGraceO (Jul 6, 2014)

Soooo I think I'm back on wigs. I'm head over heels in Love! 

I've been working on the blending for this beauty and I just did a braid out on it last night.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 6, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Soooo I think I'm back on wigs. I'm head over heels in Love!
> 
> I've been working on the blending for this beauty and I just did a braid out on it last night.



OooooOooOoo kill'em!!!!!!


----------



## NGraceO (Jul 6, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> OooooOooOoo kill'em!!!!!!




 

10 char


----------



## Whit (Jul 7, 2014)

I took my weave out and I am posting progress pics in all of my subscribed threads. I think I may be full(ish) bra strap at this point. On the left side of each photo: weave take down, wash, condition, flat iron on April 29th. On the right side of each photo- weave takedown, wash, condition, flatiron, and trim on July 7th.
















I will be right back in a sew in on July 11th


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 7, 2014)

Whit 

What does your length check tee say up under your hair?  I can only make out Health and Progress.  Your LCT is unique because it has the ruler on it.


----------



## Whit (Jul 7, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Whit  What does your length check tee say up under your hair?  I can only make out Health and Progress.  Your LCT is unique because it has the ruler on it.


 It says healthy hair.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 8, 2014)

I finally get my custom wig this weekend. I noticed I gained some nice retention with this last relaxer from my braids so I will be bunning it until then.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 11, 2014)

Exactly 14 days until my hair comes out of hiding. I cannot wait to wash my scalp.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jul 11, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> Exactly 14 days until my hair comes out of hiding. I cannot wait to wash my scalp.



I sooo understand. After 3 months, I was ready


----------



## msbettyboop (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm getting good retention with wigs but I miss my braids so much. I like touching my scalp and running my hands through my braids. I am itching to braid again. I get retention with braids too but not as much as when I wear a wig or a weave. Dammit!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 12, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> I'm getting good retention with wigs but I miss my braids so much. I like touching my scalp and running my hands through my braids. I am itching to braid again. I get retention with braids too but not as much as when I wear a wig or a weave. Dammit!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Maybe you can switch it up. I'm alternating from braids and wigs myself.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 16, 2014)

I hate to rush my life away but boy am I counting down the days to take my hair down.


9 days....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 16, 2014)

I may go ahead and take my braids down this weekend. After I give my hair a break for a couple of weeks, I may install my marleys back in.


----------



## ronie (Jul 16, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I may go ahead and take my braids down this weekend. After I give my hair a break for a couple of weeks, I may install my marleys back in.


NaturallyATLPCH how is your hair responding to the back to back protective styling? I ve been in denial about my hair believing that I can make it wearing my hAir loose and styling every few days. 
Every time I decide to put it away something comes up. I bought almost 100$ worth of Havana hair 3 months ago. The box is still here collecting dust, smh. 
Let me know how much better your retention has been and if your edges are holding on fine.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 17, 2014)

ronie said:


> NaturallyATLPCH how is your hair responding to the back to back protective styling? I ve been in denial about my hair believing that I can make it wearing my hAir loose and styling every few days.
> Every time I decide to put it away something comes up. I bought almost 100$ worth of Havana hair 3 months ago. The box is still here collecting dust, smh.
> Let me know how much better your retention has been and if your edges are holding on fine.



ronie, my hair has always been pretty cool with protective styling. This is my first time in almost two years getting box braids again. Box braids nowadays aren't too kind to my edges (I've always had sensitive temples). I mean, they don't look bad, but since I've been incorporating marleys in the past year, my retention has been great and they've been kinder to my edges which is why I will eventually go back to those.

I usually wait a week or two and then put another protective style in. I'm in love with the marleys and my length retention has been great since getting them, as well as my edges.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 21, 2014)

Friday is calling my name


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 24, 2014)

Lol the angels are singing in my ear. Tomorrow is take down.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 25, 2014)

Hair is thicker


----------



## msbettyboop (Aug 2, 2014)

Almost done with 2nd round of wig wearing. Will be taking out my corn rows next week followed by deep conditioning, henna treatment, 1 week resting then putting my beloved braids back in. .  Getting good retention with this hide your hair challenge. I really wish I could do my braids myself though as I really hate the way the braiders handle my hair. I bring my bone combs, butters, oils, etc but I think they could be gentler. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 6, 2014)

I wont be back in a protective style until the 24th. That's 4 weeks of loose hair. Feels like a vacation, LOL


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 6, 2014)

OMG I haven't been around all year but hey I might be able to retain so hair for the rest of this year. I have 4 months left. So for the month of August and September 2014 I will be installing a set of crochet braids.

Dang where have a been all year long! I am set to install on the 15th, so I will be back then to post pics. TTYL


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh but on the upside I have been hiding my hair all year, hiding it so much I wasn't giving it the proper care it needed or deserved. So until I install the crochet braids I will be wearing my faux marley bun.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 7, 2014)

Bunning it!


----------



## LadyBugsy (Aug 9, 2014)

I have braids now. Hopefully I can keep them in (reinstalling every 8 weeks) for the rest of the year.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi ladies. My hair has been out for about 2 weeks now. I even managed to use up some stuff. I will be getting marleys installed sometime in September.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 11, 2014)

Took my bun down from the 7th, I will be doing a wash session today and back into the bun I go.


----------



## BFeathers (Aug 11, 2014)

Finally took my June 10th sew in down! Praise the Lord my scalp can breathe again! 

It always could but man! That closure was practically in the middle of my head 

I have SO much growth. I didn't think as much as last time but my braids are sooo loose and just lift up with a fingertip

I'm playing around with a wig I bought for the next week to decide what I wnat to do. Keep wigging and try and search for the needle in a hairstack (aka wig for big headed women). 

The wig I have doesn't have adjustable straps but like I need them. No need for pins or anything. I had to cut lines into my stocking cap because it was giving me a headache.

Sew ins absolutely grow my hair but it would be nice to take the hair on and off. But wigs being not for my size head would only cause undue stress on my bald side unless I cut a line into the elastic of the wig.


On a different note: what exactly does 'a wig gets old' mean. I mean you wash and condition it and it's back to normal right? Unless you don't care to wash it.


----------



## alex114 (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm currently rotating back and forth between four different wigs, one really short, another, longer one, and a third medium length one, in a range of colors from 2-4 (brown to dark brown). I've been seeing good growth, but I'm trying to baby my edges, because I don't want to lose them to the rough lace front area.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm so tempted not to go back in a PS, LOL

Next week though, kinky twists you and me, boo.


----------



## Whit (Aug 12, 2014)

Officially one month in to my sew in! One more month to go.


----------



## cami88 (Aug 12, 2014)

I've been hiding my hair under wigs since April.  I've got about an inch and a half of new growth thus far.

Sent from my galaxy s4 using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Aug 14, 2014)

Just took my cornrows out after 8 weeks. Excellent growth!!! Better than when I'm in braids. I really should try to keep this wig thing going till the end of the year but I'm kinda tired of it.........lol.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 14, 2014)

I think I'm going to put mini twists in own my hair...."think"


----------



## BFeathers (Aug 14, 2014)

So I'm trying out a wig but it's drying my hair OUT. I greased the hell out of my hair last night and now it's barely moist. Lots of JBCO.

With a sew in I guess because of the weave stacked on the braids moisture lasts but my hair is growing WAY too fast for closures and I refuse to have leave out. I'm way too many months post to be busting out the flat iron that often. The front is a decent length but much shorter than the back and leaveouts are just pointless if you want growth IMO. And I want even, all over growth

But sew ins are at the it looks stupid point because in 4 weeks that closure has drifted like whoa and the take down, take down braids, getting it redo is such a hassle


----------



## Petite One (Aug 15, 2014)

BFeathers said:


> So I'm trying out a wig but it's drying my hair OUT. I greased the hell out of my hair last night and now it's barely moist. Lots of JBCO.
> 
> With a sew in I guess because of the weave stacked on the braids moisture lasts but my hair is growing WAY too fast for closures and I refuse to have leave out. I'm way too many months post to be busting out the flat iron that often. The front is a decent length but much shorter than the back and leaveouts are just pointless if you want growth IMO. And I want even, all over growth
> 
> But sew ins are at the it looks stupid point because in 4 weeks that closure has drifted like whoa and the take down, take down braids, getting it redo is such a hassle



Did you wear a plastic cap underneath the wig?


----------



## msbettyboop (Aug 15, 2014)

BFeathers said:


> So I'm trying out a wig but it's drying my hair OUT. I greased the hell out of my hair last night and now it's barely moist. Lots of JBCO.  With a sew in I guess because of the weave stacked on the braids moisture lasts but my hair is growing WAY too fast for closures and I refuse to have leave out. I'm way too many months post to be busting out the flat iron that often. The front is a decent length but much shorter than the back and leaveouts are just pointless if you want growth IMO. And I want even, all over growth  But sew ins are at the it looks stupid point because in 4 weeks that closure has drifted like whoa and the take down, take down braids, getting it redo is such a hassle



Do you wet your hair every morning before you put on your wig cap? I use a mix of infusium 23 (original formula) and rose water. I massage my scalp once a week with JBCO after washing. My hair is always fine after I take down 8 weeks later.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## BFeathers (Aug 15, 2014)

Petite One said:


> Did you wear a plastic cap underneath the wig?



That just sounds hot and miserable. I thought wigs would be hot but so far I'm good even in this heat. I've read about caps but that's just too much 



msbettyboop said:


> Do you wet your hair every morning before you put on your wig cap? I use a mix of infusium 23 (original formula) and rose water. I massage my scalp once a week with JBCO after washing. My hair is always fine after I take down 8 weeks later.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Wetting it with a spray bottle is a good idea.

But I think I'm sticking to sew ins. The wig is nice to have for after I take the weave down I don't have to do it all at once. Take the hair down then wig it for a few days then take the braids down.

I have an appointment Saturday for cornrows to wig it for awhile but tonight I took down my braids finally and I have SO much growth. It looks back to where it was before my ear length bob and I'm so happy but kinda hating the duel textures because the NG is ridiculous and exhausting. I don't think I've ever had this much at one time. Natural is a never after tonight


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 15, 2014)

BFeathers said:


> So I'm trying out a wig but it's drying my hair OUT. I greased the hell out of my hair last night and now it's barely moist. Lots of JBCO.
> 
> With a sew in I guess because of the weave stacked on the braids moisture lasts but my hair is growing WAY too fast for closures and I refuse to have leave out. I'm way too many months post to be busting out the flat iron that often. The front is a decent length but much shorter than the back and leaveouts are just pointless if you want growth IMO. And I want even, all over growth
> 
> But sew ins are at the it looks stupid point because in 4 weeks that closure has drifted like whoa and the take down, take down braids, getting it redo is such a hassle



Use should try the LOC method before braiding it up.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 15, 2014)

I am in the process of prepping my hair so I can install my crochet braids in the morning. See you ladies tomorrow.


----------



## NGraceO (Aug 16, 2014)

Ladies, HELP!!! I NEED.THIS.WIG. Okay, I'm being dramatic, but have wanted a wig simile to these styles for a very long time. Have you ever owned/ seen one like it?

    I want it human, silk top and full ace, natural brown, and high density.  PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOUVE OWNED OR SEEN A REVIEW OF A SIMILAR WIG!!!


----------



## BFeathers (Aug 16, 2014)

The weave is back on  

Wigging it for a week was a nice experiment but if it ain't broke don't fix it!

Sew ins lock in moisture and GROW my hair. My weaveologist was shocked at how thick it was.

Stretched in the front on my body it's about an inch and a half front the very top of my arm pits.  It's growing like weeds so I'm sticking to what I know works for me 

One more sew in after this then a relaxer a bit before Christmas and tons of GHE'ing through the winter


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 17, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Ladies, HELP!!! I NEED.THIS.WIG. Okay, I'm being dramatic, but have wanted a wig simile to these styles for a very long time. Have you ever owned/ seen one like it?
> 
> I want it human, silk top and full ace, natural brown, and high density.  PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOUVE OWNED OR SEEN A REVIEW OF A SIMILAR WIG!!!



My clip-ins look like the first pic. I got it from hair obsession 3 years ago. I can't remember the name. Brazilian loose wave maybe. Take a look at their site.


----------



## NGraceO (Aug 17, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> My clip-ins look like the first pic. I got it from hair obsession 3 years ago. I can't remember the name. Brazilian loose wave maybe. Take a look at their site.



Thanks so much boo!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey y'all!

So my hair has been out for the past month. I am trying to use up products! But it stays pinned up and protected. I plan on getting some more marleys next month though.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 17, 2014)

Ok. Enough buns for me. Back in my wig tmr. I just wished it fit my entire head. Smh


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 23, 2014)

1 week down for my crochet. I plan to keep them in for a total of 4 weeks.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm out of this challenge.  I will be cutting my hair into a tapered style in 2 weeks.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 26, 2014)

BFeathers said:


> That just sounds hot and miserable. I thought wigs would be hot but so far I'm good even in this heat. I've read about caps but that's just too much
> 
> Wetting it with a spray bottle is a good idea.
> 
> ...



I use a braid spray.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 31, 2014)

2 weeks into hiding, 2 more to go!


----------



## Queensheba88 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm currently on week 4 of some box braids and I will be taking these out next week. With this south Florida heat n sun I need something cooler. Been wiggling for the last 7 months so I'm going into a sew in after I take these braids out.


----------



## msbettyboop (Sep 1, 2014)

Taking out my cornrows next week, super duper pampering my dry ends for 3 weeks and then back into braids for 8 weeks. 4 months to go in 2014...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 3, 2014)

Switched up my wigs today. I'm still here.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 5, 2014)

I have 1 more week to go in these latch hook/ crochet braids.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 5, 2014)

Natural/Relaxed/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Transitioning
Current Hair length: BSB (??)
Hair length goal: (MBL)
Products being used: Too many to name 
Regimen: Wash every 2 weeks, Moisturize daily
Wig/Weaves/Braids: Half Wigs 
How long will you be in the challenge? Till December 2014


----------



## levette (Sep 5, 2014)

Results from June hair trim to September from mostly wearing half wigs


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 6, 2014)

levette said:


> Results from June hair trim to September from mostly wearing half wigs



You go girl! Now what's what I call REAL retention!


----------



## havilland (Sep 7, 2014)

levette said:


> Results from June hair trim to September from mostly wearing half wigs



Nice progress!!!

What's your regimen?  Do you braid under the wig?  How long do you keep the braids in?


----------



## Stormy (Sep 7, 2014)

Great job levette!


----------



## Stormy (Sep 7, 2014)

Well, I wasn't diligent enough at first. Wasn't hiding my hair enough. Then from April to August I got better and I got only an inch or so, but a lot of thickness! A lot of layers caught up. I can't really explain it, but it's as if maybe my hair had to get healthier first before length. I thought it WAS pretty healthy, but I guess not enough.


----------



## levette (Sep 7, 2014)

@ haviiland my regimen which i need to get back to was simply washing every 5 days, conditioning with aussie moist or whatever my hair needed, deep conditioning,  air drying,  and plaiting my hair in two braids with leave in moisturizers (african pride olive oil lotion, olive oil or evcoo)  and pinning them up with a barbie pin criss-cross.  I then covered my braided hair with a satin bonnet and placed the half wig on top of it.  I just ordered myself a new wig and can't wait till it comes in the mail this week.  (outré vera)  I have been wearing my hair out the past week but I am ready to resume this challenge.  * Now I do take my 2 plaits down and detangle prior to washing but I barely lose any hair.  I think for me this is easier versus trying to cornrow my hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 7, 2014)

levette said:


> my regimen which i need to get back to was simply washing every 5 days, conditioning with aussie moist or whatever my hair needed, deep conditioning,  air drying,  and plaiting my hair in two braids with leave in moisturizers (african pride olive oil lotion, olive oil or evcoo)  and pinning them up with a barbie pin criss-cross.  I then covered my braided hair with a satin bonnet and placed the half wig on top of it.  I just ordered myself a new wig and can't wait till it comes in the mail this week.  (outré vera)  I have been wearing my hair out the past week but I am ready to resume this challenge.



I'm going to get some moisturizer. I'm going to follow your Reggie since I think it will work better for me, but it will be full wigs. I need to wash them and get some wig stands today


----------



## Igotstripes (Sep 7, 2014)

I've been looking for. challenge like this! I have some box braids in right now! I hope to keep them for 6-8 weeks. 

Stats:
Natural
Current Hair length: SL

Hair length goal: APL for now but WL overall

Products being used: Shea Moisture, Kynxx, Proclaim Argan Oil, 

Regimen: I try to wash & dc every week or so. I moisturize regularly 

Wig/Weaves/Braids: Braids, maybe a wig

How long will you be in the challenge? Until December


----------



## divachyk (Sep 7, 2014)

I will hide during the cooler months which are coming soon. Until then, I will mostly lurk. I need a good wig cap option b/c I think stocking caps are too drying. Suggestions?


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 7, 2014)

divachyk said:


> I will hide during the cooler months which are coming soon. Until then, I will mostly lurk. I need a good wig cap option b/c I think stocking caps are too drying. Suggestions?



divachyk

I plan t hide my hair during the winter months too. I have the Swig cap which stands for silk wig cap. Again, I have not worn my wig outside of my house but when I play around with it I use this cap and have not had any problems. If you are interested they are sold here -> http://www.swigcap.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## divachyk (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks Rozlewis, do you find it to be really big? I've read it's really big on some. I have a big head and doubt that will be the case but still...that held me back from pulling the trigger.  I wore Outre Tammy to church today and no one stared at me sideways. That boosted my confidence.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 7, 2014)

divachyk

I was measured for a wig not long ago I was told that I have a small head. However, I do not find the Swig cap to be overly big on me. It is a little big but nothing that I can't work with. On the other hand in reading some of the reviews some have said it was too tight. It works fine for me but I guess it depends on the individuals head size.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 7, 2014)

I read the opposite Rozlewis, some said it was too big. I guess it just depends on the head size that drives their review. I know I have a big head.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 7, 2014)

divachyk 

I use a satin dome cap wavers use. 

Like this...


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 7, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk  I use a satin dome cap wavers use.  Like this...



OMG. My friend was over here yesterday. I had to do her hair to assess how her journey is fairing so far. So when we come from the bathroom, her son is sitting on the couch smiling with her wig cap on.  he was just too funny and cute.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 7, 2014)

Saludable84

Thats is seriously one of the cutest things I ever heard .


----------



## dedicatedshopper (Sep 8, 2014)

I would like to join because I want to put the hair away for the impending cold. I'm planning on getting box braids installed on Friday. Back later with stats.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 15, 2014)

Just removed my crochet braids. Washed and planning for my DC tomorrow. 
I am planning to place my crochets back in around the 24th. That gives me a week to pamper and prep my hair.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 15, 2014)

The con of this HIDE YOUR HAIR challenge for me is that I go a month without washing my hair because my hair is in small box braids and too time consuming to remove. Sigh.


----------



## Sholapie (Sep 15, 2014)

edit: 
I hope to join this challenge soon


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 15, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk
> 
> I use a satin dome cap wavers use.
> 
> Like this...



Omg I just purchased two of these and this is so tight on my poor head. Major headaches. Sigh


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 19, 2014)

Anybody heard of this chic? I would love to rock this short cut but wasn't comfortable with the molding she has to do to my real hair to give the illusion of a short cut. She tried to explain that my hair will truly be protected but I'm hesitant.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 20, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm out of this challenge.  I will be cutting my hair into a tapered style in 2 weeks.



Yeah, so this didn't happen. I want a change but after blowing my hair out for some kinky twists, I realized... my hair is really long, LOL. I'm at the very top of my bra strap in the back.

It may sound odd but I never blow or straighten my hair out. Its just not cohesive for my lifestyle because I sweat a lot , so WnG it is.  I'm going on a cruise tonight so I wanted a protective style.

I'm just going to go with the flow and see where I end up at the end of the year. For now, I'm in kinky twists  until November.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 20, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> Yeah, so this didn't happen. I want a change but after blowing my hair out for some kinky twists, I realized... my hair is really long, LOL. I'm at the very top of my bra strap in the back.
> 
> It may sound odd but I never blow or straighten my hair out. Its just not cohesive for my lifestyle because I sweat a lot , so WnG it is.  I'm going on a cruise tonight so I wanted a protective style.
> 
> I'm just going to go with the flow and see where I end up at the end of the year. For now, I'm in kinky twists  until November.



I swear we are kindred hair spirits shawnyblazes! I was going to cut mine in a tapered style too!!!

But once I created my signature puff, I realize I kind of like my length. However, I think I'm out of this challenge because I really don't care about obtaining a certain length at this point. I have been wearing my hair since August but tucked away. 

Who knows, I really want some color so I may end up cutting it.


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 20, 2014)

I came in here all souped up when this challenge first started and havent updated since, lol. My bad.

Well I have been hiding my hair (cornrowed under wigs).  I got bored and had box braids put in on August 29th. The plan is to keep them in for 8 weeks.

I'm a slow grower so I havent seen much progress--maybe an inch or two.  I'm going to do an official check once I take out these braids.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 22, 2014)

Evallusion said:


> I came in here all souped up when this challenge first started and havent updated since, lol. My bad.
> 
> Well I have been hiding my hair (cornrowed under wigs).  I got bored and had box braids put in on August 29th. The plan is to keep them in for 8 weeks.
> 
> I'm a slow grower so I havent seen much progress--maybe an inch or two.  I'm going to do an official check once I take out these braids.



You're very pretty!!!


----------



## NGraceO (Sep 22, 2014)

So this weekend I pulled out a wig I made in the beginning of this year that I posted about here, but never wore.   I LOVE THIS WIG! It has now been deemed my "weekend wig" for when I'm going for a wavy/straight glam look that i can't obtain with my Italian yaki. Love it!   

Next up, I'm looking to play with a short LF wig I bought at the beginning of the year hat I never wore.  

 I'm back to enjoying my wigs. Yay!


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 23, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> You're very pretty!!!



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 24, 2014)

A friend of mine just installed a vixen sew in with marley hair. It looks amazing so I immediately made an appt for 5 weeks out.

Then... I started to think,lol.  Her hair was flat ironed. I dont mind my hair being flat ironed for the initial style but umm err, will I have to keep flat-ironing my left out hair to blend with the marley, even if its kinky textured?

I skate three times a week and sweat like Im working on the docks. I might have to get it twisted up, and then unloose the marley hair for a twistout effect??

Either way, I'm going to post pictures. My appt is Oct 25th.


----------



## NGraceO (Sep 24, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> A friend of mine just installed a vixen sew in with marley hair. It looks amazing so I immediately made an appt for 5 weeks out.  Then... I started to think,lol.  Her hair was flat ironed. I dont mind my hair being flat ironed for the initial style but umm err, will I have to keep flat-ironing my left out hair to blend with the marley, even if its kinky textured?  I skate three times a week and sweat like Im working on the docks. I might have to get it twisted up, and then unloose the marley hair for a twistout effect??  Either way, I'm going to post pictures. My appt is Oct 25th.



you might consider doing "crochet style" on your leave out.  It usually looks very natural and eliminate having any hair out


----------



## msbettyboop (Sep 24, 2014)

I braided my hair today and was reminded painfully why I stopped going to salons. It was horrendous. After I take this out I'm going back to wigs forever. Weaves are good too but my edges can't seem to handle full weaves and I don't want to be blow drying, flat ironing and what not on leave out hair all the time......

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (Sep 28, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> I braided my hair today and was reminded painfully why I stopped going to salons. It was horrendous. After I take this out I'm going back to wigs forever. Weaves are good too but my edges can't seem to handle full weaves and I don't want to be blow drying, flat ironing and what not on leave out hair all the time......  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



OMG, the braiding is so tight, I have blisters all around my hairline. I just loosened all the hair around my nape and hairline. Never again!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Sep 28, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> I braided my hair today and was reminded painfully why I stopped going to salons. It was horrendous. After I take this out I'm going back to wigs forever. Weaves are good too but my edges can't seem to handle full weaves and I don't want to be blow drying, flat ironing and what not on leave out hair all the time......  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 so sorry that happened but I would take that out ASAP. I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 28, 2014)

I am still hiding my hair with wigs. I can't do the weave thing for the same reason as msbettyboop. It is madness how tight those edges can be and whenever I would leave some of it out, they suffer anyway. So for me, no more weaves.

Wigs are so versatile for me. One week I can wear it very afro curly, the next week I can wear it long and straight with very little to no manipulation of my own hair, so , wigs it is.


----------



## msbettyboop (Oct 1, 2014)

Aggie said:


> I am still hiding my hair with wigs. I can't do the weave thing for the same reason as msbettyboop. It is madness how tight those edges can be and whenever I would leave some of it out, they suffer anyway. So for me, no more weaves.  Wigs are so versatile for me. One week I can wear it very afro curly, the next week I can wear it long and straight with very little to no manipulation of my own hair, so , wigs it is.



Aggie, where do you get your wigs from? I've been wearing the mummy wig all year and want a different look now, after my scalp recovers from this nightmare.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Aggie (Oct 1, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> @Aggie, where do you get your wigs from? I've been wearing the mummy wig all year and want a different look now, after my scalp recovers from this nightmare.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


msbettyboop, I have been purchasing all of my wigs from www.hairtobeauty.com and www.hairwigharlem.com. 

Sometimes I would use www.elevatestyles.com as well but not as much as the first two because the free shipping criteria is lower for them. 

I don't always want to spend $80 just to get free shipping. Truthfully, I really don't like spending more than $50 whenever I purchase wigs. I wait for the specials when I can get a wig for about $15-$20 each, then I purchase.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 1, 2014)

I've still been hiding my hair on and off. Bout to do crochet braids next.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 6, 2014)

A little over 2 months to go for the end of this challenge. However, my lazy self might just keep it going.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 6, 2014)

I'll be taking these kinky twists out on the 18th, so I can deep condition and get my hair ready for my crochet install on the 25th.

It's getting chilly in NJ so all I want to do is really spritz and go.


----------



## NGraceO (Oct 6, 2014)

Its time to touch up my relaxer. I said I was installing braids….that was about a month ago. My wigs are holding me down. Well, really, so is my laziness. I'm just not about this hair life right now.


----------



## Whit (Oct 12, 2014)

October 11 2013 (left)/ October 11, 2014 ( right)


----------



## Whit (Oct 12, 2014)

Last one and then I'm gone for another 3 months


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 13, 2014)

I haven't checked in in a while, but I've been sticking to this challenge faithfully by wearing twists with hair added. My usual schedule is to untwist my hair on Friday night right after work, shampoo and then DC overnight. The next morning, I rinse out the DC, apply my leave-ins, seal my hair, and blow dry on low heat to lightly stretch my hair. Then I put it right back into twists, and do it all over again 4-5 weeks later. 

I'll be 2 years post relaxer in a few days, and the transition has been a breeze thanks to this challenge. I will definitely continue it through the end of the year and into next year. I was supposed to stop transitioning at 2 years, but I figure why not go another 6 months - 1 year since it has been so easy anyway.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 14, 2014)

Chaosbutterfly, I remember when you were relaxed. Your hair looks awesome. Love the curl pattern.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm here and still hiding. I'm due for my 4 week wash and condition on Saturday. Yea I know that 4 weeks is a long time but at this point it works for me. Lol I'm also going to be 16 weeks post on Saturday.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 18, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Chaosbutterfly, I remember when you were relaxed. Your hair looks awesome. Love the curl pattern.



Thanks!
lol it's still strange to not relax anymore, but I'm enjoying the journey.

Your hair looks beautiful as well. Love the buns!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you Chaosbutterfly


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 3, 2014)

Still hiding. I actually got another wig; peruvian tress. Its really soft but the neck tangles are annoying. Oh well.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 3, 2014)

Very pretty pre_medicalrulz


----------



## trclemons (Dec 14, 2014)

If someone is starting a 2015 Challenge, please add me in.  Thanks!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 2, 2015)

Final update. I will alternate in 2015 with hiding my hair and washngo

Hair is slightly blown out in last two pictures for protective styles. I never flat iron and mainly stretch via twists/braids if need be.


----------

